# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Year 2017

## PercyLucid

*The Challenge:*
This year the theme is all about riding different vehicles and creatures and accomplishing mission while you are at it.


*The Rules:*
- You must complete each task in a separate lucid dream; you can't do more than one in the same dream. 
- DEILD and L-DEILD are only permitted for a single ToTY (meaning, only one ToTY per chain of dreams.) You must record your dream in your preferred dream journal (you do not need to come here) before you can work on another ToTY.
- You may do more than one Task per night, as long as the previous dream task is already recorded. 


*And here are the tasks!*

*Elephant-Ride* an elephant through the jungle. There is a tough war going on and you have no other choice but to fight. Create havoc (from your Elephant.) 

*Dolphin-Ride* a dolphin through the ocean and visit Atlantis. Find a mermaid or triton and have fun with (in any ways you want...) 

*Sled-Ride* a sled from the top of a snow covered mountain to the bottom. As you reach the bottom, evoke a crack in the ground and keep going down, till the bottom of the pit. What do you find?
*
Car-Drive* a car that has no tires and no engine (open the hood to check, if there is an engine, remove it.) If the car stars and gives an engine noise, it will be valid as long as you previously removed the engine and you neither summoned another one. It has to spawn on its own, or start without an engine at all.

*Dragon-Fly* a dragon from one castle to another. When you reach it, pulverize it. 

*Saucer-Fly* a flying saucer from one planet to another. Mention that you come in peace and that you want to learn their ways. Tell them to teach you something. Report back.

*Plane-Fly* a plane and before you reach the destination, a time breach opens in front of you, fly through it. Where does it take you?




*Good luck:*
Feel free to post any attempts and accomplishments in this thread. Good luck and have fun!


*Spoiler* for _Members who have completed the task_: 





- None so far.

----------


## PercyLucid

Chance to chain!!! (You got three nights! Only 7 lucids in 3 nights  ::D:

----------


## Verre

> - DEILD and L-DEILD are not permitted.



Could you clarify what this means, and why it is forbidden? Is this only relevant when attempting more than one task in a single night, or does this mean that any dream that is destabilized by a partial waking and then recovered (or merely initiated by DEILD) is automatically disqualified?

----------


## PercyLucid

It was meant for people to not do more than one ToTY in the same chain. The dream needs to be written down. It is an added challenge. Before, it was one per night, so I actually soften it out. 

I did not think about chaining to improve quality or to save a dream, or just to induce it straight. Those are totally fine and I made a revision.

Trust me, I could WILD the first task and then L-DEILD (as has no fail ratio) all six remain dreams. I bet of a couple others who could do as well hehe.

So, you can DEILD or L-DEILD, but you can only do one ToTY per chain.

- Only one ToTY per Chain of dreams  :smiley:  This should be more accurate!

----------


## PercyLucid

*12-30-16: Rule Revision:* 





> - DEILD and L-DEILD are only permitted for a single ToTY (meaning, only one ToTY per chain of dreams.) You must record your dream in your preferred dream journal (you do not need to come here) before you can work on another ToTY.

----------


## PercyLucid

Enjoy!!

Happy Lucids  :smiley:   :Off to Bed:

----------


## Sensei

Alright. I am actually going to do these this year. I like the tasks, i am actually able to perform tasks finally since my dreaming mind isnt lazy like it used to be.  :smiley:  I have tried in the past and always got bored or forgot. haha.

----------


## Saizaphod

Nice tasks  :smiley:

----------


## Letaali

> Plane-Fly a plane and before you reach the destination, a time bread opens in front of you, fly through it. Where does it take you?



I have no idea what a time bread is, but I will make one appear!  :Cheeky: 

Cool tasks!

----------


## dolphin

I like these tasks! I'll try to complete them.

----------


## Xtaberry

I'm really looking forward to trying these! As Letaali mentioned, I also have no idea what a "time bread" is. Is it a typo, some reference I don't know, or is our plane supposed to hit a time-travelling loaf of bread?

----------


## Lang

Two Task! For the TASK OF THE YEAR. *Runs and hides*

*Spoiler* for _TASK OF THE YEAR- Completed Driving Car._ : 




Here: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ibea...-2-2017-79346/




> *Lucid-Task Of The Year- Car-Drive:* I Instantly knew that Lucid dreaming because I was flying around inside a house. Then all of a sudden, I recall that DV Dream Guide, Saizaphod appeared in my dream. He appeared as does in real life. I remember that he was asking questions and such. This was when I decided to leave that house. While I was leaving the property to head into the woods in the dark, I could hear him say that when is a problem have to I leave. Then there was a voice over of a little girl who told Saizaphod that they needed to ask Batty from DM about me. I this point, I making my way through the field and through the woods toward the old windmill when I remembered that I wanted to do my Task of the Year. So, I looked around and found my mom's old Cadillac that no longer worked. My mom's old Cadillac was a champagne color Cadillac DeVille 1977. It had tan color leather in the interior. 
> I recall that it still had the wheels so, I used telekinesis to take them off. When I was done with that, I recall that I did the same with the engine. I had no trouble all with that. Then I recall that the I went and started the car. It drove fine. Then I woke up.










*Spoiler* for _Lucid Task Of The Year Completed Dolphin Ride_: 





Here: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ibea...017-nap-79340/




> _Lucid: TOTY-Dolphin-Ride:_ I had a dream that I was on an uncharted island in an endless sea somewhere near Greece, vacationing with my boyfriend. I recall that I that I recall that the island was beautiful but, for some reason, everything was so distorted, that the trees were all cartoon like. This was when I knew that I was dreaming. I recall that this point, I decided to do one of the Task of The Year, the Ride a dolphin. I think, this was when I decided to summon a dolphin. I recall that I first closed my eyes and then I called a dolphin with my mind. 
> This was when a dolphin appeared out of nowhere, then I without saying anything to him, him motioned me if he wanted to ride him. I nodded so, I jumped on. I wasn't worried about breathing underwater because I was still very lucid. Then I recall we were traveling at high-speed deep underwater to the lost city of Atlantis. 
> I recall that the dolphin morphed into what looked like a dolphin with three heads that shot out rainbows coming out his mouth. It felt very trippy at that point.  
> Then I recall I soon spotted Triton and I tried to convince him to become human and live like a human. Then I woke up.

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Yay new task of the year are out and we already have some attempts here nice! 

i think i will try some too this year now that there are new wings and all and some tasks seem pretty nice too so go for it!  :smiley:

----------


## obfusc8

Failed attempt at the dolphin ride - we ended up on land and my ride then said it was a long way, at which point I woke up. Meh. :/


*Spoiler* for _Dolphin Ride_: 



I am hanging out with superheroes. A guy is lying face down on the floor. Another man is standing nearby trying to get the other guy to stand up. Then a woman with white hair shows up. She might be black cat from marvel comics. She is American, wearing skin tight leather that shows off her amazing body.  :drool:  Unfortunately though, her voice is really really irritating. The woman suggests we call our superhero group "The Awesome Americans". Er. How about no, since I'm not American?

There is drilling and construction work going on outside the building. I go to look, but get a false awakening in a strange room. Faded pictures are stuck to the side of a metal cabinet. This is weird... Must be a dream. Sure enough my first two fingers are stuck together. Definitely a dream.

I am about to make my usual exit through the window, but recall the DV TOTM pencil task. There is a cup on the window sill filled with pens and pencils. "Hey, pencil, draw something for me."
A pencil dutifully jumps out of the pot and starts drawing on the surface. It creates an uneven many-layered spiral in purple. Not exactly a work of art, but I thank the pencil and phase out through the window.

I freefall to the ground and slow my descent at the last moment to land in style.

The ground is vivid green with a sea a short distance away. A pack of bears are leaping out of the water like angry furry dolphins. Hmm. They look vicious.  :Big laugh:  I turn to the right and see the ocean turns into a river and heads inland. I fly over the river then see a group of dolphins swimming upstream.

The dolphins are moving very fast. I try to swim alongside but they are quickly outpacing me. So I grab one around the middle, just behind the fin. It drags me along. "Um, hello? Can you take me to Atlantis?" The dolphin replies, in English, "Yeah, okay."

We swim up the river for a while with me still getting dragged through the water. I shimmy up to sit in front of the dolphin's fin, which is much more comfortable. However, we end up on dry land, moving through corridors. The other dolphins are alongside, walking on their tail fins.

Then comes a large room filled with climbing bars on many levels. This requires arms... so the dolphin is now clinging to me as I climb and swing  through the room to an exit high in the ceiling.
"Is this really the way to Atlantis? I expected more ocean!"
"Yeah." The dolphin insists.
"Will we get there tonight?"
"Well, it's a long way."
"Great." I say, sounding unconvinced.

Then a fake alarm goes off with a brief, dark, false awakening. 




Can't wait to try some time bread lol  :tongue2:

----------


## Xtaberry

I've completed the car task!

*Spoiler* for _Car-Drive Task_: 



The dream began ambiguously, in a plain white room with no distinguishing features. The scene feels "sludgy" somehow, that's the best word for it. Everything is sort of in slow motion, and I can't move properly. However, I have that distinctive feeling in the pit of my stomach that I am dreaming. I stare at my hands, then the bedpost to stabilize, and the scene resolves itself into a parking lot, with the bedpost as a signpost. I don't think I teleported consciously, as I'd planned to do the task involving Atlantis and dolphins, but I'm already standing in front of a car so I decide to go ahead. Both Hagrid from Harry Potter and my mother are there, and they watch me as I check for an engine. There isn't one, so I get to work pulling off the tires. As I remove the forth, the third reappears. I give it a stern look, look away, and look back to find its gone. I get in the drivers seat, and my mom gets in the passenger side. The car starts without any problems, and we begin meandering aimlessly through the neighborhood. I loose lucidity when the car suddenly looses the ability to break. I panic, and my mother begins telling a story. The car speeds out of control around a huge, sweeping corner. I'm unable to keep it in the lane, but there are no other cars on the road until we approach a stoplight. It's very backed up, and I am definitely going to crash. I regain lucidity, steer the car into the bushes on the side of the road, and step out of my body to watch, in third person, as the car narrowly misses two large trees by passing between them before eventually crashing and coming to a stop. I don't return to my body, but rather create a new one and begin considering what I'll do next... Then have a false awakening I don't catch before walking up for real.

----------


## Lang

*Spoiler* for _Elephant-Ride: Completed_: 




http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ibea...1-32017-79359/

----------


## Occipitalred

I'm excited for these tasks. I will undertake them for the first year!

----------


## gab

> I've completed the car task!
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Car-Drive Task_: 
> 
> 
> 
> The dream began ambiguously, in a plain white room with no distinguishing features. The scene feels "sludgy" somehow, that's the best word for it. Everything is sort of in slow motion, and I can't move properly. However, I have that distinctive feeling in the pit of my stomach that I am dreaming. I stare at my hands, then the bedpost to stabilize, and the scene resolves itself into a parking lot, with the bedpost as a signpost. I don't think I teleported consciously, as I'd planned to do the task involving Atlantis and dolphins, but I'm already standing in front of a car so I decide to go ahead. Both Hagrid from Harry Potter and my mother are there, and they watch me as I check for an engine. There isn't one, so I get to work pulling off the tires. As I remove the forth, the third reappears. I give it a stern look, look away, and look back to find its gone. I get in the drivers seat, and my mom gets in the passenger side. The car starts without any problems, and we begin meandering aimlessly through the neighborhood. I loose lucidity when the car suddenly looses the ability to break. I panic, and my mother begins telling a story. The car speeds out of control around a huge, sweeping corner. I'm unable to keep it in the lane, but there are no other cars on the road until we approach a stoplight. It's very backed up, and I am definitely going to crash. I regain lucidity, steer the car into the bushes on the side of the road, and step out of my body to watch, in third person, as the car narrowly misses two large trees by passing between them before eventually crashing and coming to a stop. I don't return to my body, but rather create a new one and begin considering what I'll do next... Then have a false awakening I don't catch before walking up for real.



Please don't forget to link to your Dream Journal Entry. Posting this dream in your DJ is required.

Also, don't forget to request joining the lucid task club. Go to your Control panel > Permission groups (in the left side panel) and click on request joining appropriate group.

Here is more info about how to ask for wings and the lucid task club permission. http://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mont...ml#post2209566





> *Spoiler* for _Elephant-Ride: Completed_: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ibea...1-32017-79359/



Please also let me know guys, which wing you are asking for this task. In this case, TOTY = 3 stars, since this is a third task you finished.





> I'm excited for these tasks. I will undertake them for the first year!



Yeeey, welcome to TOTYs! I will be atempting them also first time evah! Did you see the tasks of the month? Join us there too!

----------


## Lang

Okay! will do! This is a new learning curve!  Thank you, for the wings!  ::D:

----------


## Sensei

yeesh, first night I have been able to sleep this year and I was up with a sick child for most of the night!
CAR TOTY! 
Car TOTY complete + other stuff done.

----------


## PercyLucid

> I have no idea what a time bread is, but I will make one appear! 
> 
> Cool tasks!



That would be interesting, I wonder what would came up.

Meanwhile, I replace time bread for "time breach" lol.

Awesome job at the workings guys!!

----------


## obfusc8

Car TOTY done!

Car TOTY DJ Entry

----------


## Lang

> That would be interesting, I wonder what would came up.
> 
> Meanwhile, I replace time bread for "time breach" lol.
> 
> Awesome job at the workings guys!!



I wanted so badly to fly into some homemade bread.  :tongue2:

----------


## GenghisKhan

Wow, lot of activity here !  ::D: 

So I managed to complete the Engine-less car ride *HERE*, driving a racing car after removing the engine, and for good measure also the exhaust pipe ! My car makes no sound, while the other cars I pass do

On Jan 4th (*LINK*) I fail the Dragon ride for two reasons: first, I had transformed myself into a dragon instead than riding it; second, I didn't make it to the enemies' castle
However, the LD was incredibly fun and I used three different fire breath abilities, so it's all more than good !!!  ::D:

----------


## gab

> Wow, lot of activity here ! 
> 
> So I managed to complete the Engine-less car ride *HERE*, driving a racing car after removing the engine, and for good measure also the exhaust pipe ! My car makes no sound, while the other cars I pass do
> 
> On Jan 4th (*LINK*) I fail the Dragon ride for two reasons: first, I had transformed myself into a dragon instead than riding it; second, I didn't make it to the enemies' castle
> However, the LD was incredibly fun and I used three different fire breath abilities, so it's all more than good !!!



Did you remove the wheels? Also, please *post pertinent part of the dream here as well.* Thanksies.

*You too, obfusc8  

dangit, you too, sensei !
*
Link to DJ entry AND relevant part of the dream here in the thread, por favores.

----------


## GenghisKhan

> Did you remove the wheels?



 No, I kinda felt they were necessary  ::D: 





> Also, please *post pertinent part of the dream here as well.* Thanksies.



Sure, sorry I forgot about that  :smiley: 




> I reach a racing track, with many cars at their starting positions. Thinking about dv TotY, I approach one car, open the hood, take the engine with both hands, pick it up and throw it away. For good meeasure, I also remove the exhaust pipe, and throw it away, too
> I sit in the car, turn the key, it makes no sound, but using the pedals make it move anyway. I pass a car on its right, and I hear the other car's engine at my left, moving from front to back; it's very convincing.
> I go on with the car race, follow some curves, pass more cars, but I don't recall completing the race

----------


## gab

> No, I kinda felt they were necessary



Haha, good point. But the task is to remove the engine and the wheels.





> Car-*Drive a car that has no tires* and no engine



 I missed this detail myself, only noticed it after someone else said thay removed the tires, haha. I'm like why? Now I know : D

----------


## GenghisKhan

> Haha, good point. But the task is to remove the engine and the wheels.



 Oh snap, I didn't read about wheels at all...

----------


## Lang

Here is the completed Ride a Dragon and Ride a Sled. 
TOTY Task = 5 stars.


*Spoiler* for _Task of the Year- Ride a Sled_: 




Here: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ibea...-4-2016-79385/





*Spoiler* for _Task of the Year- Ride a Dragon_: 





Here: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ibea...-5-2016-79410/

----------


## Sensei

Gonna wait to do the rest for the competition.  :tongue2:

----------


## obfusc8

> Did you remove the wheels? Also, please *post pertinent part of the dream here as well.* Thanksies.
> 
> *You too, obfusc8  
> 
> dangit, you too, sensei !
> *
> Link to DJ entry AND relevant part of the dream here in the thread, por favores.



<PoshBritishAccent>Whoops so terribly sorry ma'am</PoshBritishAccent>  ::wink:: 


*Spoiler* for _Car TOTY_: 



Then I try to leave the house, finding a mudstained floor that leads into a garden. Steps made from ivy and plants have covered the exit. I climb them, ending up around the height of a normal house. Then after shimmying along one of the steps I manage to drop down into a shaded part of the garden. At this point, I become lucid.

The garden has a couple of bicycles lying in the grass. I think about stealing one of them while climbing a slope that leads out to a street. There are three cars parked in the road. I remember the TOTY and walk over. Pulling up the bonnet (hood) I sweep the engine compartment. It has a bunch of small junk items inside but no engine. Good. Then I walk around the car and rip off all the wheels, leaving it resting on the axles.

Now prepared, the car has also become a convertible. So I lean into the car and try to start it. At first it will not work, but a few more attempts and it roars into life. Hopping into the driving seat, I drive the car down the road. The axles are grinding into the tarmac. Sounds terrible!




Car Toty DJ Entry

----------


## GenghisKhan

This morning during WILD I properly do the engine-less, wheel-less car ride TotY, with Ferrari Testarossa

*LINK TO DJ*

Relevant part:

*Spoiler* for _Car ride TotY_: 



I am in a parking lot. I wander around until I find an intersting car. It's an old Ferrari from the 90's, like the famous Testarossa, again I open hood, remove its engine, this time I remember to remove wheels, too. I start from front left, I pull it towards me, removing it, the car front hits the ground. Then I remove all the other wheels, and each time the car hits the ground convincingly, until it lays flat on the road

Then I enter it, sit at driving seat, turn the key, the car starts moving very slowly, like a crawl. I wish it to gain speed, and it happens
I am now driving the car fairly fast in San Francisco streets, uphill, then I take a slow and cauotious right turn, then the road goes downhill, the car takes speed, until I find another right turn, I slow the car down, turn right, but the left side bumps the building

----------


## Sensei

Ride Car TOTY 2017 ★★★★☆ - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
link and relevant part


*Spoiler* for _car!_: 




In a Mario Cart car not and it is not working, I get out. I realize that the dream has gone to full dream. I turn around expecting to see more cars, but I see blankness. the void. I imagine pavement on my feet and walk forward. There is a drag racing car there. the wheels and engine can be seen from the outside. I tear the front wheel off and tk the car into the air. I toss it at the other front wheel and they both go flying off. I then tear the back two off with TK and let it drop. I step on the engine and crush it then step into the drivers seat. I TK the whole engine out and toss it to the side. I realize that it is still in the void with just a bit of pavement around. i teleport me and the car onto a racetrack with the race about to start. It starts, my car skids forward. I go through the gears quickly, but am in dead last. I push myself forward and faster and catch up to most. the oval race track starts waving up and down and my car is following it. I pull the car out of gear and jam the gear stick down. It shoots me into first and i pass the finish line. I hit a bump and go careening into the air.

----------


## naturespirit

:Picard face palm: 
I misremembered the TOTY last night as 'drink fermented milk'! 
My dreaming mind is so weird.
If you want to read it, (don't worry it's short),
TOTY - fail (false memory) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## GenghisKhan

This morning I succeed on the dragon ride TotY !

*LINK TO DJ* (WILD#1)

Relevant part

*Spoiler* for _Dragon ride TotY_: 



I reach a castle, I'm in a big room, there are people walking by. I conjure a dragon close to me, a small one appears, I model it to my liking with my hands, adding horns to its side and flattening its top, now its top looks like an Ankylosaurus. Then I jump on its back and ride it. I fly it out of the castle (out of the window ?) I fly above some green landscape; I notice the side horns are kinda hurting my legs. 

I reach another castle. It's big, rectangular-ish, built with dark stone, with massive walls, and a high crenelated tower. The dragon attacks it with fireballs, some sections of the castle crumble down. The castle's occupants fire back with shotguns, cannons, fire and frost. I assume it's going to take too much time to destroy it, I have an idea. We land in a flat stone bricks area, I increase the dragon size to make it more powerful; it becomes very big. I take a candy/gum out of my pocket, put it in my mouth, and I increase in size too, matching the dragon so I can still ride it.
I also summon DHL Megawoman, thinking that she fits our size well and maybe later we can have some fun together  ::D:  However, this doesn't happen, as I lose track of her almost immediately

Then, as a giant dragon and rider, we continue the assault; I also shoot fireballs against the castle. Now our fireballs are big, and each one destroys a big section of walls and towers. After some fireballs, the castle crumbles down. We descend on the smoking ruins, return to normal size; I am looking for something useful among the ruins, however I do not find anything.

----------


## obfusc8

I had trouble recalling tasks last night and tried riding a horse, and riding a train then causing a wreck, and contemplated riding on a flying crow. So yeah. Then eventually I recalled the saucer task, but didn't get to another planet. Well done, brain! (Gah!)  :tongue2: 


*Spoiler* for _Flying saucer attempt_: 




Eventually my thoughts turn to tasks and I remember one of the TOTY and the TOTM tie in nicely - fly in an alien spaceship. So I start humming sci-fi type music. X-files theme tune-esque. There is the noise of the TARDIS arriving, but this time it has taken the form of an old red British telephone box. Up in the sky other spaceships appear. Some look like troop transports. They land down in the valley.

Then smaller circular, classic alien saucer spacecraft land too. I fly down into the valley and tap on one of the saucers to open up a hatch in the side. I climb onboard. The interior is filled with 80s sci-fi B-movie type flashing lights and screens. Very cool. Guessing, I press some buttons to make the saucer lift off and we head up into the sky.

Before we can get out of atmosphere, my alarm goes off.




DJ entry

----------


## dolphin

I tried the dolphin task last night but I haven't been real good with teleporting lately. Obfusc8's failed attempt came to mind as the dolphin moved to dry land and started walking upright on its tail.


*Spoiler* for _dolphin task fail_: 



I'm in the shallow ocean, put my hand behind my back and feel a beak. I turn around and a spinner dolphin is there.
*Spoiler* for _spinner dolphin_: 






 I sit on its back in front of its dorsal fin and tell it to go to Atlantis. "Where's that?" she asks. I look around see a tiny hole in the sand below and say "That way". The dolphin digs its beak into the hole to reveal a plastic dead end, "I think its this way up the street," she says. We surface and see a staircase which the dolphin starts climbing using its tail to walk upright. I remind her that she doesn't have to walk and she levels out. I woke up.

----------


## GenghisKhan

Well, I thought the dolphin task would have come easier to you, with such a forum nick and avatar  :Cheeky:

----------


## dolphin

I usually don't have any problems summoning or riding dolphins but teleporting on one is trickier for me. Maybe I just have to go really fast as Ibeauty did.

----------


## Sensei

> I usually don't have any problems summoning or riding dolphins but teleporting on one is trickier for me. Maybe I just have to go really fast as Ibeauty did.



Dolphin, have you tried "perspective" changing? you pretty much move based on perspective instead of 3 dimensions. Instead of chasing the dolphin, just set your foot on him from a long ways away. 
Best I can find on perspective is this old vine star. 
https://youtu.be/xRY-r9vcnwo

some of them are pretty bad, but some of them are good and fun dream control with perspective shifting.

----------


## dolphin

Hmm... I think so. One time I teleported to outer space by looking down while jumping up and imagining the world was getting smaller. In another dream in space I flew past a moon by imagining the moon was flying past me rather than me flying past the moon.

I understand how looking at things in a different way could make dream control easier.

I was thinking to teleport while riding the dolphin, I could simply look down and expect to be in Atlantis when I look up.

----------


## obfusc8

@dolphin - sorry my failed attempt screwed things up for you. We must have found uncooperative dolphins, but I'm sure there will be some helpful ones if we keep trying!  :smiley: 


*Spoiler* for _Saucer TOTY close-but no-cigar FAILURE_: 



After phasing out of the window, I end up in the village where I grew up. There is an orchard and a large open hillside. I summon an alien invasion by reaching up to the skies. As in my previous attempt, troop transports and smaller fighter saucer type craft land on the grass. This time alien troops exit the ships. They look like robots wearing ragged clothing and remind me somewhat of the phalanx from the comic I was reading last night.

Too late I realise that people were working in the orchard. The troops round up and capture the humans, my parents among them. I fly quickly over to the robot pointing a gun at my mum. The robot's ragged clothing makes him look kinda like a pirate.
"You better let her go, or else." I warn the pirate-robot. It decides to do what I say, and holsters it's gun before walking away.

The other prisoners are being escorted away. I grant Mum super-powers of flight and telekinesis so we can rescue Dad. Mum says it is fine and flies off. She doesn't need my help. I see her fighting the robots from the air and the prisoners cheering her on. Nice one, Mum.

I head into what looks like the alien's command tent. It is full of more robots and rows of tiny flashing lights on machines. I start smashing it up with my fists and during the chaos and smoke, run back outside. I pick the closest saucer and run up the small gangplank to get inside. It is smooth metal this time, almost featureless. There is a viewing screen type window in the ceiling. Taking control of the ship with pure willpower, I get it to take off and fly upwards into the sky.

To power the ship and my journey into space, I start singing Prodigy: Outer Space. "Gonna send him out of space... find another race... I'll take your brain to another dimension, play close attention!" Although, when the song came out I never knew the lyrics and so sung my own slightly misheard ones: "I'm descending outer space... Find another place."

The ship flies up through the clouds and out into space. The dark blackness is filled with stars and a purple swirling nebula. Within the nebula are tiny planets. I head into the nebula until the planets grow larger. Targeting a yellow and white looking planet, I pilot the ship towards it still purely using willpower.

It descends into the atmosphere and lands calmly in the centre of a yellow desert - scrub land. I jump out and see an insectoid thing the size of a dog with an oversized insect head. It crawls like a baby, except really fast, towards me. I back away as it charges me yelling "I come in peace!"

Turning, I find myself in a white structure. The room is filled with... hot tubs. There are skeletons sitting in them. Er. Okay. "Hey, what's up? I come in peace and whatever..."

The skeletons survey me with their empty eye sockets. They shiver and then jump out of the hot tubs holding brightly coloured plastic knives. Definitely not metal. Don't know of any lime-green or sky blue metal like that. They surround me, holding out the small knives. During the stand off, many of them shiver. The hot tubs must keep them warm.

"Hey, why don't you get back in the tubs and I'll try and sort something out to make it warmer?"
The skeletons seem to like this idea and put the knives away. I start to summon fire in my hands, and then try to think of how to raise the temperature of the whole room. The dream fades.




DJ Entry of the above

Forgot to ask them to teach me something. Darn it.  :Sad:

----------


## gab

> Dolphin, have you tried "perspective" changing? you pretty much move based on perspective instead of 3 dimensions. Instead of chasing the dolphin, just set your foot on him from a long ways away.







> Hmm... I think so. One time I teleported to outer space by looking down while jumping up and imagining the world was getting smaller. In another dream in space I flew past a moon by imagining the moon was flying past me rather than me flying past the moon.



I find this way of manipulating space or traveling interesting. It happened to me few times, without me doing it on purpose. I would look at something at distance with desire to see it in more detail, and my vision would "zoom in". As if I had binoculars. Then few times it actually teleported me, when again my vision would zoom in, and suddenly rest of my body followed.

Then I read in some OBE book about teleporting by stretching front of your body to the location and then pull rest of you there. I tried this on purpose and it was so weirdly wonderful. I will try this to go to the moon. I failed at this so many times, because in flight, I lose contact with the dream. So maybe keeping my feet on the ground while stretching and grabbing the moon would work.

----------


## Lang

Completed 6 of 7 TOTY Task. Fly a Plane.


*Spoiler* for _Fly a Plane. Success completed_: 




http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ibea...-8-2016-79483/

----------


## GenghisKhan

Yesterday Jan-10th success for Sled *LINK TO DJ*


*Spoiler* for _Sled TotY_: 



I teleport myself on top of a snowy mountain. There are some people with skiing suits, I ask one of them if I can borrow his bobsled, he's ok.
It's very similar to the one I had when I was young, red with dark metal brakes and yellow handles, it has some colorful stickers to the sides
I look it inside and at the bottom; the dream is very stable
I place the bob on the snow, sit inside and descend

I go quite fast, I have little time to look at the scenery, I arrive at a flat clearing very quickly
I forgot to open the passage at the bottom (TotY)

From that point, I descend again; this time, before reaching the bottom, I wish creating a black crack in the terrain before me.
I fall inside the crack on my bob. Few seconds of blackness, then I reach a brown rocky area, lighted by lava below. I land on the bob at a dirt clearing surrounded by low brown rocks and lava outside.




Today Jan-11th success for Plane *LINK TO DJ*


*Spoiler* for _Plane TotY_: 



I have troubles reaching outside, I always find another wall or floor. When I succeed, I fly up on the landscape, until I find a small airport.
I land, there is a small old plane, with only a central propeller. I sit inside, clicl buttons in the cockpit, then draw the cloche towards me and take off. I fly above the scenery, which unfortunately is not very interesting, trees and hills.

When I try some tight air tricks I cannot pull them off. However, large maneuvers work fine
After some time I see another small airport below me. I make an appropriate wide maneuver to line up with the runway.
When I get very close I remember the final part of the task was not actually landing but opening a time breach
I act very quickly. The time breach opens in front of me, consisting of a "hole" in the reality, covered by a cloth with many stamped analog clocks of varying size. Oh well !
I fly inside the hole with the plane
I immediately find myself grounded, in a field with many plants from PvsZ, mostly green peashooters, tall about same as me.




Hope I didn't miss anything  ::D:

----------


## Lang

Keep up the great work!!

----------


## RelaxAndDream

So i attempted this task two times. the one time i wasted most of the lucid looking for a specific room in a big building with a lot of floors. as i finally decided fuck this this makes no sense lets do the toty:


*Spoiler* for _first attempt_: 



i decide to stop this nonsense and go out and search a car. i find one that fits my needs and move around it. i open the engine hood and see a big engine sitting inside. i feel like TK in this dream and i try to rip out the engine by TK. the engine starts moving around but i cant get it out so i stop and do it the old fashioned way and use my hands. i rip it out without a big problem but one long cable is still hanging there connecting the engine with the car. i notice this cable is for the radio/sound of the car and i feel a little sad to have no music later when driving this engineless car. i move around the car and lift it at every tire and rip it of too. After completing the whole disassemble of the car i get in and turn the keys. in the moment i want to start driving the dream destabilizes and i still feel the dream but cant see anything so i dont see me driving... shortly after i wake up. 





*Spoiler* for _tonights attempt and completion_: 



i cant remember the non lucid part anymore. i am in a big garage and get lucid first thing i do i look out for a car. i see a nice sporty one and move to the drivers door. i think about if i need a key and should "find it on the ground" but decide a key is just no needed and open the door. i get inside and turn the "keys" that are not there but nevertheless the engine ignites. i drive like a maniac out of the garage. i am in a airport  and i follow the exit signs to get out and the visuals change into GTA. i see the car in 3th perceptive and jump over the streets because i am way too fast. i smash into something and die with a short dialogue on the screen. i respawn in a back of a truck loaded with hay or straw. i get outside because i think there has to be ants. i talk with someone about it and see some. i remember that i am dreaming and i want to do the task and not just drive like crazy. i look around and find a parking place. i approach it and first i see just one big truck standing around but since it is a parking lot there has to be more cars and fair enough there are some more. i approach a sporty looking but already pretty fucked up. i look closer and see on the one side just one tire. i move there and remove it. at the beginning its a fully blown car that looks like someone stole some parts. i think this will do. while moving around i notice that on the other side there are no tires anymore. i also notice a door missing. i want to open the engine hood but the car changes. it lies now flat on the ground like if a bulldozer moved over it. it also is like a mesh. like when you fold paper very often and cut small pieces out of it but it feels like light metal or plastic. so i open what should be the hood and i see a hole. so no engine thats good  :smiley:  i carry it over to the street and lift it in the middle so it gets 3 dimensional and enter it thru the door. some guy approaches me and asks me if its not to dark (in there?) i say no there is still some sun. i turn the key and make a igniting engine sound with my mouth so its easier to expect that the car will drive. i start drinving and turn around the corner. and while driving i remember the bonus totm that i want to do or better say i thought about a goal to summon a dc and ask him if he can show me teleportation or change of scenerys. but for some reason i get non lucid after that and continue to carry a small boy on my shoulders over a fence into a car and out of it. i feel his weight and notice his movements. i feel pretty connected to him. later i wake up. interesting side-note: a long time of the dream i feel like sleeping and in the very next room there seem to be my parents and my brother talking loudly about something. i try to concentrate on the dream and not wake up by them ignoring them as good as i can. after waking i immediately notice that i am in the apartment of my girlfriend and i slept the whole night alone and there are no sounds at all...

----------


## Verre

Despite a botched attempt at a TOTM last night, I believe I did successfully pull off the "Elephant ride" TOTY... if not as stylishly as I had intended! 

Full dream report here (at over 3500 words, possibly my longest screed ever! Sorry!): Fading Gift (WILD) and Elephant Ride (DILD)

And here, for your convenience, is the excerpt relevant to the task:





> The dream felt reasonably stable, so I wondered if I might attempt one of the TOTYs. I recalled the "riding" theme, but unfortunately, I hadn't looked at the list lately and couldn't remember the specifics very well. There was a window here... maybe I could summon a bird and ride it through the night sky? That sounded fun, but I didn't think it was on the list. The only one I could clearly remember was the elephant ride, because my studies have given me such a distinct impression of how elephants were used in battle in pre-modern Siam. I had always planned to try that one, but how do I get from my dream bedroom to pre-modern Siam?
> 
> I tried to remember the transportation spell from Harry Potter, but the command wasn't coming to me. All I could recall was "flue" something, and anyway there were no fireplaces in this bedroom (unlike my WL bedroom, which does have one!) I decided my best bet was probably the window. I knew you needed to mount an elephant from someplace high, so if I could summon one over, I could probably just descend from the window directly to its back. Then once I was on the elephant, it would be easier to get to Siam. On the way to the window, I felt impelled to opened the middle drawer of the dresser as I walked past. It was nearly empty, with just a few stray pieces of clothing... but in the far right corner was the gleam of gold. It was a pile of chocolate coins! You know the ones, disks of chocolate wrapped in gold foil stamped like currency. These were a few different sizes. I realized these might come in handy if I ended up having to buy the elephant, so I grabbed a handful and put them in my pocket.
> 
> I opened the window and felt the cool night air. The window was on the second storey, as I had anticipated, but looking out, I actually recognized that this looked nothing like my house. To the left, I could see a garage door extending perpendicularly to the wall my window was in. The house appeared to be painted beige. Across the driveway, which ran next to this wall to meet the garage, there was a wide grassy yard bordered by trees. I looked up at the night sky above the trees to see if there were any familiar constellations, and immediate recognized Orion. Of course... it seems anywhere I go, I see Orion, even in a dream. He was at an angle, almost on his side, just over the treetops... but not exactly the same in WL. At first I counted four stars in his belt, instead of the usual three. The more I looked at it, the more stars accumulated, but only in certain areas, so pretty soon Orion appeared to be wearing not only a belt, but also a brassiere, which amused me, and a crown. The crown had spikes pointing upward, like the common representation of crowns in modern iconography, but matching spikes adorned the brassiere and belt. At this point the whole shape of the constellation was getting a bit thin and stretched, and while I'm sure these transformations could go on indefinitely, right now I needed an elephant.
> 
> I knew my husband was in the next room, probably working, and even though I suspected this was dream logic, I hesitated to shout lest I annoy him. (Though I suppose it is still reasonable not to want to annoy the dream husband.) So I tried to summon the elephant quietly. Nothing happened. After trying for a bit without results, I decided to take a more dramatic approach. I stepped through the window and jumped, setting my intention for there to be an elephant down there, so I could land on its back.
> 
> There wasn't. But the results were promising nonetheless... from unconstructed dream space, I managed to conjure something plausibly like the interior of a palace in Siam. It was a bit of a hack job, without much detail, and I confess the throne was far too low (must not have been the formal audience hall), but it was sufficient for my purposes. There were various ministers standing around (another embarrassingly inaccurate detail; no courtiers would stand in the presence of the king in early nineteenth-century Siam! Good gracious!) and the king was on the throne, but a bit vague. My initial impression was that he resembled the recently deceased Rama IX, but that troubled me because I was going for an earlier era. I tried to make him look more like Rama III, but it wasn't working very well, so in the end I just didn't look too closely. At any rate, the king was vague enough that he didn't quibble when I handed over my handful of chocolate coins and requested an elephant. I didn't feel like getting into complex negotiations; I just allowed myself assume the success of the transaction and walked away.
> ...

----------


## gab

> Despite a botched attempt at a TOTM last night, I believe I did successfully pull off the "Elephant ride" TOTY... if not as stylishly as I had intended! 
> 
> Full dream report here (at over 3500 words, possibly my longest screed ever! Sorry!): Fading Gift (WILD) and Elephant Ride (DILD)
> 
> And here, for your convenience, is the excerpt relevant to the task:



WOW, that reads like an exciting novel. Well done!

----------


## Lang

Probably 3644 words- 19607 characters. Keep up the great work!

----------


## obfusc8

Did the Dolphin TOTY last night!  :smiley: 


*Spoiler* for _Dolphin ride_: 



(Skipping to the already lucid part) I tread water for a bit, noticing the tug of my wet clothing weighing me down. The sky has turned back from green and grey into a proper blue. It is very peaceful out here, no big waves, but also no land in sight. Recalling the last part of the earlier lucid I call out to summon a dolphin. One swims over to me. It seems cheerful. I ask it to take me to Atlantis then climb onto the dolphin's back. It leaps then dives down into the ocean.

Forgetting myself I take a deep breath and am holding it as we swim down, before realising this is not required. The dolphin swims down to a circle of metal on the sea floor. Then it starts poking at small screws that seem to be in the ocean floor. I help to remove some of the screws.

The room transforms around us. We are no longer underwater and the dolphin has grown legs and arms. There are coins on the floor. The dolphin says something about 'taking what is right.' I pick up a copper penny-like coin. It grabs a fistfull of golden coins and laughs. "The one with the most gold wins!" The dolphin-man declares triumphantly.

Ah whatever. I turn and exit the circular room and enter a domed one. It's old fashioned - like a National Trust property. Elegant wooden furniture, shelves lining the walls filled with large hardback books. There are those chaise-longues type chairs with red velvet. The room is populated with people dressed in 18th century clothing - long coats with embroidered collars and dressed with similar intricant designs sewed on them.

They remind me that to complete the DV Task of the Year I must find the mermaid, also, that the mermaid will want an offering from me. The room has several tables covered in trinkets.

My next course of action is to try flirting with one of the 18th century women, very badly, to find out what to pick as a gift for the mermaid. The flirting is just cringe-worthy terrible. Realising this, I end up shouting "fuck it", vaulting over one of the chairs, standing on a table and grabbing a small blue ivory comb thing before running out of the room.

There are several similar looking rooms. Now where is the mermaid? A young boy walks past. "Hey, kid, where's the mermaid?" He points down a corridor. I run down and go past an open door. Inside are tanks the size of double beds, filled with water. Curled up in the corner of a tank is a mermaid. She has long dark hair and a shimmering blue-green fish tail. I climb into the tank and touch her tail. It feels just like a fish, which is both cool and weird at the same time.

She wakes up and turns to me looking alarmed. I drop the comb and it falls into the tank next to her. She grabs it as it falls, seems happy, and then snuggles up against my chest. Well, hello. Somehow she ends up on top of me, lying on my chest, with my legs wrapped around her tail.

"So, uh, how do you make more mermaids?" The question I'd been dying to ask...
"We have a sort of opening." She says.
"Oh really. Well, uh, so can I put my erm, you know, in your... 'opening.'" (Well I'm on top form tonight... just so damn smooth, eh? Ha.  ::chuckle:: )
"You already did."
"Wait, I thought I had trousers on!"  :Cheeky: 
...Well, not anymore, apparently. She starts grinding up against me and I can feel the usual sensations down there now, although my legs are either side of her body/tail. Not gonna lie, it feels a bit weird, but we have sex until the dream fades.




Dream Journal Entry

----------


## Lang

Completed 7 of 7 TOTY Task.

*Spoiler* for _"The Fly a Saucer" Task._: 




http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ibea...12-2017-79557/

----------


## Sensei

task 2 done


*Spoiler* for _Plane task_: 



crawling around. scene wont stabilize. Finally get it to stabIlize. words written "green ghastly germs". I am in a terminal. I walk down to the airplane, it takes a little while to walk across the ramp because I am stretching it out to engage the senses. The walkway goes straight to the cockpit. I jump in. I take off like I do a car, just hit the gas and pull up when I go fast enough. It is flying! I start realizing that it flies just like battlefield plane even though this is a 747. I pull it upsidedown and I start falling. no seatbelt. I put my feet on the ground and only look inside the cockpit, this perspective makes me stay in the chair. I fly around like this for a little while and decide to look for a time breach. I create a long dark scratch across the dream sky and fly towards it. I hit the gas and fly faster. I notice that the plane and I are desolving and it feels like i am losing stability. I push towards dream body, but it isnt there. I wait a few seconds and I undisolve in the terminal, reading a different booklet "perking, excited, purple". The plane is still there, and I realize that I hadn't seen a single person during the whole dream.

----------


## GenghisKhan

Completed also Fly saucer from one planet to another *LINK TO DJ*

Relevant excerpt 
*Spoiler* for _Fly saucer from Mars to Pluto_: 




Then I notice a partially buried white disc. I know it's a flying saucer, although it's very small, like 30 cms. The top is made of white metal, bottom is black plastic. The bottom has few mumbered buttons and the instructions to make it normal size. I press the buttons in sequence, the disc pops open, it's now a proper saucer, 15-20m diameter. I use the catwalk to get inside.
The interior has many instruments, monitors, button panels, "flying" touch screens and more. 
<CUT>
Another space travel, this time I am heading to Pluto. To quicken things up, I activate hyper-speed. The black starry space becomes blurry for some seconds, then it turns back normal, we arrived at destination. We descend on the planet, it's dark and grey and empty.


*Spoiler* for _Extra, fight aliens on Pluto_: 




Once I take few steps on the gray dust, from the ground emerge 4 or 5 grey Alien-like monsters.
I use the purple alien bracer on the closest one, three tentacles fly straight into its body, which shrink, like sucked by the inside, evidently dead.
I use my left arm on another alien, which dies in the same way, plus tentacles emerge from my shoulders, killing a third one. 
The remaining aliens disappear, most likely they dug back into the ground.

I say to myself that this was too easy, and my dream immediately proves me wrong.
An enormous crab-like monster comes out of the dust. I imagine it has been called by the survivors. 
The giant alien crab immediately attacks me with its legs, I evade its attacks and jump on one of its leg. I draw my sword and thrust it down deep into the leg, cutting part of it away.
I avoid another attack, jump on another leg, this time I thrust my sword at the junction between the leg and the body, severing the entire leg.
I jump on its body, it's very hard and bumpy. I use pirokinesis with both my hands on its body, which hurts it.
Then I somehow get stuck by my back on the body. I free myself, get up and attack it again.
I can't recall the end of the fight, but I survive, so I must have won  :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

A "kind of try" at the dragon castle thing. lol.


*Spoiler* for _Spladoosh_: 



I am doing my old job (reading gas and electric meters), but now I am in Japan doing it. I start thinking about it and I get a phone call. Talking to my bro in law that had the same job. I tell him how weird it was that I got the same job from before and then I realized that I didn't know the route I was on and when I looked in my hand I had no handheld. I realize that it must be a dream and then I hang up the phone and look around. Everything behind me looks like Japan, but everything in front looks like something lemony snicket's lake lachrymose. I walk to a rock near the lake and don't feel good about diving in. There is a small island with a large tree in the middle of the lake and a huge castle on the other side. It looks like it might be more of rock formations, but I decide to let it be a castle and go that way. Before heading there I decide to try something with the dream control of perspective that I have been doing a lot. I close one eye and point my finger down at the lake. Then I imagine it going into the water and then I pull it out when my finger feels cold. I didn't see it go in, but my finger is wet and there is a huge disturbance on the lake where I had put my finger. I then decide to use just this version to do a quick jump onto the tree. I reach my hand out and try to grab the tree, but my mind is thinking about how small it will be with that perspective and how I won't fit on the island. I pull my hand back and think about just grabbing on it and flinging myself over to other side of the lake. I reach my hand out and try to grab the tree, the part of the tree that my hand was covering disappears. I find this amusing and do the same thing to the other part of the tree using both hands. Put my hand in front of it and then remove my hand and it is gone. I look up and see that there are some eerie looking clouds and I do the same to them. I think maybe I should go to the other side, but I also know that my lucid time is limited because my daughter will wake me at any moment. I then spend about a minute unsummoning other things like the "castle and more clouds" and my daughter wakes me up.

----------


## PercyLucid

Awesome job, guys!!!

I am not recording dreams now, very time consuming, but I think I am gonna do them, let's do one tonight. I will make sure I get lucid, so... time to WILD...  ::D:

----------


## GenghisKhan

I have reported as completed 5 TotY, but for some reason I only have 3-stars wings

If any completion requirement was missing from my LDs, let me know, I will attempt again !

----------


## gab

> I have reported as completed 5 TotY, but for some reason I only have 3-stars wings
> 
> If any completion requirement was missing from my LDs, let me know, I will attempt again !



Sorry, must have missed where it says "5" TOTYs. Winging now.

----------


## GenghisKhan

> Sorry, must have missed where it says "5" TOTYs. Winging now.



Super cool ! And thank you so much for your very fast response  ::D:

----------


## GenghisKhan

Completed the Elephant ride TotY this morning ! *LINK TO DJ*

Relevant excerpt from DJ entry:

*Spoiler* for _Elephant ride TotY_: 



After some flying, we reach a dense tree area. Good for TotY, I think.
I look for an elephant nearby, I find it, it's gray/violet, very long curved tusks, really fat, its body almost a ball.
I climb on its back and ride it in the forest.
I find a dirt clearing with low thick bushes on both sides, and people hiding behind them, shooting each other. The list of projectile they use it's quite extensive: arrows, stones, guns and lances. I learn their names (LOL don't ask me where did I take those from, I am clueless), the italian equivalent of "Liquid Assault", wearing blue uniform and "Screaming Magaglis" (not-existing word), with red uniform. I decide I am going to help in battle the guys in blue.

On the elephant I circle the bush and charge the red guys from their backs. 
The elephant skews some people with its long trunks, I see one getting stomped by its leg.
I see one arrow coming out of its big arse. I tell the elephant I am sorry about that, I should have protected it.
I remove the arrow, then I summon a metal plate armor covering most of its body, it's dark brown / bronze. I am now sitting on a cloth saddle. We charge again, hitting some more people, no red guy is left standing now.
I get off my mount and move on.

----------


## Sensei

TOTY 3! alien Spaceship and talking to the people that live there. No aliens, but also no aliens mentioned in the task so... I dunno.  :tongue2: 
"Week" of dream time, leaving Zödra, TOTY ★★★★★ - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

*Spoiler* for _Relevant excerpt_: 




Take off is happening. Where am I? A dream, okay! Passenger on a ship it looks like. I have a group of like 3 friends with me, supposed to be friends or family, but I don’t recognize them at all. 
“The rules are really simple” A guy my age is saying while pulling out a board game. I don’t remember the board game very well, but I told him to wait while I go look around. Most of the compartments are locked, so I unlock a few doors and it is mainly storage. We are going somewhere for a long time. 
“Please go back to your cabin sir” I get told by two guards guarding a door at the end. To fight, ignore, or listen to? “We will be opening the kitchens after we leave orbit.”
Ah, kitchen, not worth a fight. I am supposed to treat dreams like there is no time restraints and this is one of those, this seems like an interesting story, I don’t need to ruin it by killing people or running from those in charge, yet. I turn around and go back to my room. Since it open and all, it doesn’t seem to be a prisoner type thing, more of a passenger. I will get some more info next dream if this one takes too long waiting. I open the door and my friends are all finishing the game. 
“Where did you go?” the boy asks.
“Just looking around.” I say, looking around our cabin. It doesn’t even really look like a cabin, more like an apartment, must be some rich people here, or it doesn’t cost money to do this. Furniture and a kitchen and a tv. I find a brochure on the door. 
“You will have plenty of time to look around during the week voyage.” He mentions. 
A week? That is a long time, I should consider myself stuck here for that whole week at least.
I read the brochure
Our Story
Zödra has been affected by many problems recently, so some of the elite in the world decided to build a spaceship and get some of the people away. This is a fun adventure that we are on and has been funded by anonymous donors, anyone that wished to leave Zödra was immediately given a room and we have plenty of room for everyone. The new home is a resort that we have all decided not to use any “godlike powers” to change or destroy and to just enjoy a quiet life. The Z will take us there in a week of luxury! 

Hmm… There is a picture of the spaceship and it looks like a normal rocket. I should change that. I put my hand over the writing and the picture and change them a bit. 

“Funded by anonymous donors, who retrofit an alien spaceship”. The picture now looks like a flying saucer. Perfect. There is a little shift that only I can feel and everything seems a little more round like you would expect in an alien ship. I walk over to my friends. Knock at the door. Food is here...

...“Almost there.” She says. The ship must be landing. I run to the big door and everyone is already standing there waiting. The door opens and it looks beautiful, a huge river coming from a waterfall on a mountain. There is a guide, but the first thing he says is “You made it! This place is so safe and fun and you don’t have to worry about anything! I just need to tell you where things are!’ and I stopped listening and started walking. It has the red dirt mountains like Utah and Nevada from my childhood and is extremely beautiful, there is a huge house up the ways and I remember that I am supposed to ask some questions for the TOTY. I look back at the ship and see that it is extremely small (50 meters in diameter) and then look back to the house.
“Hello! Newcomer!” Someone from the house yells, I can barely see him from so far away.
“Hey! I come in peace! show me your ways!” I yell back “Can you teach me something?”
“Life is about partying! Especially here! It is perfect! Our ways are partying!” He laughs and walks away. This is a cool oasis, I might come back here some other time. I decide to go back to Zödra main planet and close my eyes.

----------


## obfusc8

My 3rd TOTY 


*Spoiler* for _Sled TOTY Relevant bit_: 



...become lucid. I float down next to a wall and my fingers slide against it to help ground me. Recalling the sled TOTY I phase through the wall and focus on there being a snowy mountain top outside. A snowstorm is in progress and it is bitterly cold. I summon a sled and jump onto it, standing like it is a skateboard. The sled starts to move down the mountain, quickly gathering tremendous speed. I estimate it is travelling around 80-90mph.

It takes around 20 seconds to reach the bottom of the mountain. I make a powerful gesture with my left hand to shatter the earth and make a crack leading down below the surface. The sled continues sliding into the Earth through black rock cave tunnels. This continues for another 20 seconds or so, still at breakneck speed. 

Suddenly the floor disappears sending me tumbling through the air. I land in fast flowing water, dragged along by the strong current towards a narrow crack in the rock. There is not much light, just a gentle luminesence from mould growing on the roof of the underground river. 





DJ Entry

----------


## Lang

Whoohoo!! Keep up the great work everyone!!!

----------


## obfusc8

I'm baaaaaack!  :smiley:  Dragon TOTY from 21/1/2017 - 


*Spoiler* for _Dragon_: 



Recalling the dragon TOTY I start to search for a castle and around the next corner is a great castle reaching up into the sky. I fly up over the castle for a better view, and summon a dragon, imagining it breaking free from the dungeons below the castle. 

Instead, an enormous winged shadow passes over the ground. People inside the castle look up in fear. The dragon circles around, unleashing flamethrower like breath to incinerate the castle's defenders. I fly down and sit on the dragon's back. It's head is covered in golden scales and the rest of it's body is read. Two large backwards facing horns are on it's head. We circle and unleash more fire before flying across the city.

The motion of flying with wings is jerky and uneven. We head across the city, searching for another castle to destroy. Among the skyscrapers is a small keep with a large stone outer wall - in the middle of the tall modern buildings it looks out of place. The dragon is so large that it simply lands on the castle and the weight smashes it. We fly up and the castle has been reduced to rubble. 

I try to fly the dragon over a river that winds through the centre of the city, but the dream loses momentum and stalls.




DJ Entry

----------


## GenghisKhan

So this morning I attempt the Dolphin TotY
While at it, sure I was doing well, work alarm rings, I wake up, think that I had missed the dolphin at all, fall asleep again and complete it 

*LINK TO DJ*


*Spoiler* for _Dolphin ride TotY_: 



I start in the boat again
A dolphin approaches the boat, I observe its nose
I mount on its back, in front of the dorsal fin. It swims above the water for a bit, then descends
It finds the same underwater city. I get off its back, and after a short walk I meet a couple of mer-folks
Their skin is green and they have fish-like bottom half, green-ish as well
The guy has is chest naked, the girl has two shells covering her breast
First thing I do is removing the shells, so I can look at her mermaid breast, which is green but nicely shaped  :smiley: 
Then I ask the guy how they have fun down here. He answers their sport is catching dolphins with a net

View shifts a bit, the scenery behind him reminds me somehow of roman circus, although it's fading in the deep blue water
The merman is in front of me, he gives a signal and from my left, a dolphin sprints towards my right
I launch the fishnet I have in my hands, but it moves slower than I expect, and I miss the dolphin 
Another dolphin sprints, he launches his net and catches it at first try
When it's my turn again, I time my launch better and this time catch the dolphin




This was my last one !

----------


## obfusc8

Nice one, Genghis! 

Finished the Elephant one - 


*Spoiler* for _Elephant_: 



I remember the elephant TOTY and walk straight out the closest door into a jungle. There are vines hanging down and the noise of hundreds of birds and animals nearby. An elephant walks out of the trees towards me. 

I climb onto the elephant and start to ride down the narrow trail, reminding it that this is a dangerous war-zone. Angry natives jump out of the trees and try to attack me with spears. I swing my arms and kick them away. One of them angers the elephant which then starts charging through the jungle and trampling everything in it's path. I concentrate on holding on. 

The charge becomes so fast that the scenery blurs and I wake up. 




DJ Entry

----------


## gab

> Congrats!
> Finished the Elephant one -



*how many stars is that?*

----------


## obfusc8

> *how many stars is that?*



erm... should be five. elephant, dolphin, sled, dragon, car, so I have the right number of stars at the moment thanks!
plane and saucer still to do.  :smiley:

----------


## Verre

Unsuccessful attempt at Sled Ride last night. Full dream here: No Snow for Sledding

Excerpt of relevant portion: 
*Spoiler* for _No snow..._ : 



After this my thoughts turned to more practical ends. Wasn't there a task I wanted to do? Right, the sled ride. I thought over the details. I would need to sled down from the top of a snowy mountain and then through a crack in the earth into... who knows? Finding out would be the fun part. It was snowy outside, like it is in WL, so I thought that would make a good start. I just needed to go outside and find a sled and a mountain. 

I opened the window again to fly out, but now there was a pane of what felt like transparent plastic covering the opening. I was annoyed because even in WL this is one of the few windows in the house that has no screen, so there should not be anything barring my passing. I decided to shatter the barrier with my mind, concentrated, and... nothing happened. Disappointed that I could not resolve this more stylishly, I manually peeled aside the flexible plastic panel and slipped out onto the lower roof. (This part was not quite accurate to WL: although there is a sloping side of another roof to the left, there is no level area just below the window where one could stand.)

I willed myself to fly, but nothing happened initially. I kept focusing until I began to float up and across the yard. There were a lot of random pavilions scattered below, and I reminded myself to be observant so I would remember the details later. I flew over to the roof of a small outbuilding—the environment no longer bore any resemblance to WL—where I found two sleds. One was child-sized, the other larger, and I noticed approvingly that they were the old fashioned kind on runners, much easier to control than round saucer sleds. 

I picked up the larger sled and looked it over. The details were wonderfully vivid: it had a painted metal superstructure consisting of thin round bars painted white, and flat wide bars painted green. These encircled a small rectangular seat of heavily aged and distressed wood. I noticed an odd detail in the very center of the sled, a transparent glass sphere about four inches in diameter, half full of water. I peered closer, wondering if it was some sort of gyroscope, and saw words printed on the sphere: "FAST WATER." I decided that this was a device for boosting speed, and that I would name my new sled "Fastwater." I felt very pleased with it. 

Sled in hand, next I needed a mountain. I resumed floating through the air and scanning for suitable topography. I soon found myself approaching a steep hillock, but since it was at most a couple dozen feet high, I didn't think it qualified as a "mountain." After that was a second, taller hillock, but I rejected that one too on the same grounds. Then in the distance I saw a much taller hill with a massive castle on top of it. I had the impression that it was a German castle called "Schwanzstein," though even in the dream I recalled the meaning of _schwanz_ (which, in common with many Americans, I learned long ago from the Mel Brooks film _Space Balls_). That seemed like a peculiar yet somehow familiar name for a castle, and I wondered why it came to mind. _[Source: German castles have come up in conversation twice in the last few days, both the one at Wernigerode and another whose name I couldn't remember. I just asked my husband and he reminded me it was "Neuschwanstein." So there you have it. Sorry Freudians, you can go back home now.]
_
I figured that the type of hill on which one was likely to find a German castle could qualify as a small mountain, and decided that this would be a good spot to sled down from. I floated closer, noting a number of stiff and oddly sepia-hued guards standing around the courtyards, as though peopling an old postcard. I noticed a perfect straight chute for sledding that ran down from the top of the mountain, so that's where I landed. Everything was in place... except... there was no snow anymore. Could I just sled down anyway, I wondered? No, I distinctly recalled that the task specified a snowy mountain. I peered around, hoping I could at least spot a few patches of snow and call it even. But the grass was as brown as the guards—there was a hint of sepia about the whole place, like a movie scene shot through a filter—and no snow was visible anywhere. 

I sat down with my sled, willing it to snow. I concentrated my expectations, imagining how the first tiny flakes would move erratically through the air. Once again the distinction between imagination and experience—which seems so improbable in the dream state—was reconfirmed, because even though I could clearly see the type of snow I envisioned in my mind's eye, the dream air remained stubbornly free of flakes. _This TOTM has a lot of moving parts,_ I thought. _It's as hard as a TOTY!_ A moment later I woke up and was amused to recognize my error; in waking life I would not have misremembered the category of the task, since the TOTYs are linked by a common theme.

----------


## fogelbise

I think this is the first year I have really wanted to complete the TOTYs and I think a big part of it is those snazzy new wings (Awesome job Spellbee2!) that I see people getting. (Although I was inspired by the Angel Falls one DV friend was attempting a few years ago and I attempted it too.) I got a ways to go though: 1 of 7.

Plane/Time Breach Success:


*Spoiler* for _The Dream_: 



I think I came into this scene with some awareness from a WILD style entry perhaps from DEILD but I don't exactly remember. I am in this rocky canyon area and feel boldness to fly and start to fly fully realizing I am dreaming. I then remember the plane TOTY I tried last night with some challenges. I land and start rubbing my hands together and saying how I will have a nice long lucid dream. There is no great spot to take off from traditionally with good size rocks everywhere on the reddish brown dirt but this is a dream anyway and it's a better spot than the empty sky off of the building I was hoping to materialize an airplane from the night before. 

So I imagine I am climbing a small ladder up making the movements and I get into what is a vaguely forming cockpit. I imagine the key is in front of me and go to turn it with my right hand and the cockpit is looking good now with some controls and instruments that look like they belong in a plane. The engine sputters and is very rough sounding and I say okay that vague shape there on my right is one of the wings and I see them form like a small Cessna plane in off white color. The nose then forms with the blurred image of a quickly spinning single propeller on it and I have blue horizontal stripes on the nose and feel the rest of the plane behind me. I take off using a gas pedal on my right foot to accelerate the engine and propeller, moving forward now and then pulling on the two-handed rectangular control (yoke?).

I fly up over the rocky area and off of a cliff with no issues. I fly around the canyon area a bit and remember that I need to open up a time breach before getting to my destination so I decide that what looks like the end of the canyon area is my destination and I mentally will a time breach to open and it looks like a big light-blue tunnel. As I go through, the visuals fade but not to black, more of a blur of shapes. I continue to hold my hands on where the controls were and fly forward willing myself to slow down but keep going forward. 

Having exited the time breach perhaps, I eventually a small European village looking place forms with 2 story stone buildings and narrow cobblestoned streets forms. I fly around the corner of one of the buildings having gone from a sitting position to a standing flying position. I see what looks like an attractively shaped girl with long black hair in a red dress from behind and I float up a little, like like I am exiting the no longer there cockpit.

I land behind her and tap her on her shoulder. She turns around and is indeed attractive and we start kissing passionately. I take her hand and we walk around another corner that becomes a room. She wants to 
*Spoiler* for _Sexual Content_: 



have sex


 in front of her girlfriends, at least 5 of them and there's one guy as well. Sounds good to me as I 
*Spoiler* for _Sexual Content_: 



lean her against a bed and whisk away her clothes with a swoop of my hand and take her from behind. It is very exciting having sex with her while other attractive girls look on eagerly. After a bit I feel like I could experience ejaculation


 in this dream, because it feels so real. Instead, I start 
*Spoiler* for _Sexual Content_: 



having issues with it slipping out and needing to stick it back in multiple times. While back in


 and losing sensation I start to wake, smiling ear to ear!



My DJ link with a few notes: TOTY Success - Forming a Plane and Flying it Into a Time Breach - 5th Feb 2017 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## gab

First time evah attempt at TOTY.

I have been practicing and wanting to do the car task. But when I got in a lucid, I remembered the elephant task.

LD2 - *Elephant ride - Fail*

I realize I'm still dreaming and I walk through the door into large department store. Get up to the second floor. While noticing all the porcelain knick-knacks, I remember I wanted to do the "ride the elephant" TOTM. Which I did, but not tonight, when I wanted to do the " TOTMs find the present, get a massage and Pandora".

As I get up, I start looking around the isles if I see an elephant. I know he is suppose to be there because I want him there. I start calling him, but I don't hear him being summoned on the PA system. I focus on it and I start hearing "elephant to isle A 1, elephant to isle A 1".

I look at the escalator coming from first floor and there he is. Big and grey. But he has no trunk and I will it to appear. But it's not growing. I figure this is getting too complicated and I'm not even in the jungle so I walk off to do something else and I lose lucidity.

TOTM attempts - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## obfusc8

Finished #6 - Flew a plane through a time breach into the future. It had cool hydroelectric generators, electric motorbikes and glowing flying fish!


*Spoiler* for _Plane TOTY Relevant bit_: 



Outside I recall the plane TOTY and look around. A few trees. An empty road. No planes. Well, fake it 'til you make it: I squat as if sitting in a seat, arms forward as if clutching an imaginary flight stick. Then I do a vertical take off, thinking about a eurofighter shape until the plane forms around me. Now inside a reasonably realistic looking plane, I push the flight stick forward and start flying over the forest. It's quite speedy. 

Now to find a time breach. A swirling pattern appears in the clouds and I fly towards it. The swirls lead into a wormhole of blackness filled with yellow 'dripping' dots falling in all directions. Gravity is screwed. Who knows which way is up anymore?

I get through the time breach and emerge in the future flying over a city on a mountaintop. There are a cluster of spires covered in metal spikes and radio masts. A river runs through the city. It looks fast flowing and drops into several waterfalls heading down the mountain. In the middle of the river are several silver structures that must be futuristic hyrdoelectric generators....(rest in DJ entry)




DJ Entry

----------


## gab

Almost got the car task, but the darn thing wouldn't start.

*Car - fail*


*Spoiler* for _toty -car_: 



I'm on a busy road, at night. I remember the car TOTY so I raise my hand in effort to stop a huge truck that's approaching me. It's black and silver and I realize he is too close to stop on time. I duck and decide to let him pass over me and to experience how that feels. I didn't regret it, but I got kinda scared with that big, loud and longer than should be truck rolling over my head.

After that, I picked out another car. I opened the hood and ripped the engine right out. I didn't expect any trouble doing it and so it was very easy to just do it. I lifted the car up and ripped the tire off, one by one. I remember thinking if I got it right, if the wheels should stay and only tires should be removed.

I sat the car back down and I see to my left that a beautiful, shiny blue Formula 1 car just stopped next to us. I was kinda blocking couple lanes of the freeway, haha. I considered ditching the task and do it some other time and take the Formula instead for a joy ride.

I decide to get into my car and just as I imagined, there were no keys. Looked in my right pants pocket, but no keys. I tried to make engine sounds in hope that it will make the car go, but no.




February TOTM and TOTY - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Azaleaj

Can anyone tell me what the task of the year for 2016 was. I was trying to remember what it was in a lucid dream but couldn't. Now I'm really curious.

----------


## gab

http://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mont...ar-2016-a.html

----------


## obfusc8

This last one is proving difficult for me... some attempts at the saucer task from the past week, for your amusement:


*Spoiler* for _Transformers_: 



While driving a car through narrow town streets I feel the whole vehicle start sliding. Ice is all over the road. I try to turn into the skid to correct it but the car spins in the opposite direction. Then the car begins sliding backwards, fast, down a street with cars parked either side. Thankfully it misses everything. I eventually stop trying to control it and just let go. 

After taking my foot off the brake, the car finally stops. I get out and start pushing the car up the street. The road looks like a glacier. At some point the car turns into a baby buggy. NJ from work appears. We carry the buggy and it's tiny occupant through the frozen streets and push it up hills. Finally I reach the conclusion that this must be a dream. 

NJ loves kids so I have no problem leaving the baby with her. Recalling the saucer TOTY I start whistling the Doctor Who theme tune. Several spaceships land in a field nearby. I run over to the ships but they transform into 8ft tall, muscular humanoids with thick stone-looking skin. Er, well, that's awkward.

As I approach, one of the aliens makes a comment along the lines of "you gonna try crawling up my butt to get to another planet, human?" 
"Uhm. No thanks."
He laughs. I try punching him and it has no effect. 

Well, that's another failure. I try to look for other spaceships, but they have already transformed.





*Spoiler* for _Men in Black_: 



Driving down a road behind a silver merc or some other car. A lime green kwaky ZX-6R filters past us. The rider goes to overtake another car up ahead. The car veers towards the bike and he gestures angrily at the car driver. The car in front of me suddenly brakes. My car becomes a motorbike and I slam on the brakes, lock the rear, skid and then drop the bike.  :Sad: 

The car heads off like nothing happened, so I pick the bike up easily and continue riding. Wait... this must be a dream. I play around with the throttle and gears to RC, rather than take my hands off the bars. The bike doesn't respond in a natural way. I dump the clutch and pull a wheelie.

Time to try the saucer TOTY again. I start whistling the Doctor Who theme before wondering if the attempt where I tried whistling Sci-fi themes was the one that went badly. In the distance several spaceships drop out of the sky, crashing into a city on the horizon. Tall plumes of smoke mark the location. Well, maybe one is still intact enough to fly to another planet.

I fly over to the city and drop down into the streets. The area is already surrounded by government goons - men in black. They are armed with automatic rifles. I head into a building to try and get through but then a car reverses out of a corridor and almost hits me. "Hey! I'm walking here!"

Climbing through a window to get back outside, I find the way still blocked by the armed guards. Why is this so difficult tonight? "Look, I will just say fuck the tasks and shag the first attractive girl, if that's what you want?!"

There is no clear way through to the crash site still, so I turn around and approach a female DC. She is not interested. In the next room a woman with blonde hair is hanging around. I'm blunt about what I want, and she seems interested. We have sex.





*Spoiler* for _Taboo Waste Disposal Craft?_: 



After walking through a town for a while I enter a buliding and contemplate my last lucid dream. These thoughts lead me to become lucid again. A sign on the door ahead reads "No Hope" or something about the end of the world. 

In the next room is the owner of the company I work for. I greet him and we shake hands. He says something about not receiving enough emails about the server status? "I'll send some through saying everything is okay." This seems to be satisfactory.

I head outside by phasing through a window into a grassy area. I whistle and try to imagine a saucer landing out of the sky. Sure enough a big round shape appears and, noisily, drops to the ground with a sound of rotors and cogs grinding. 

A hatch opens in the hull. I climb inside and find a rather basic set of controls. The ship has a digital assistant, which gleefully anounces that this is a "Taboo Waste Disposal Craft... Your access is not recognised." I start to hack into the ship, with the digital voice repeatedly refusing me access. Before gaining control over it, the dream fades.

----------


## fogelbise

Car task partial success or success? I did the car one but I am not sure if it counts. I looked at the description again and like the very first time I read the description I noticed the "no tires" part. I reviewed the TOTY description several times since the first time to help me to do it right but I skipped right over the tire part somehow IWL and was focused on the part about checking under the hood and if there's an engine remove it, not giving the tires a second thought. I don't remember the car being absent of tires or anything details about the wheels, so this may not qualify. I haven't read other's car tasks so as to avoid their experiences influencing mine.


*Spoiler* for _relevant part_: 



...after a while of that I say I need to do the TOTY, car one sounds good. I try to form a car inside the mall main way but it never becomes solid enough so I look toward an exit and see a whole street of cars parked parallel, not the typical big parking lot you'd see outside of a surburban mall. I see a maybe late 80's Honda that has seen better days but it was the first car I really focused on. I open hood just from front of car but do reach my finger in for the typical final release lever under hood and open hood, it stays open and I reach in and grab the whole engine block and all and rip it out easily like picking up an empty cardboard box. I think about breaking the window with my elbow but I am able to just open the door. I decide keys will be under the visor and yes one key on small key chain tab. I stick the key into the on position and start driving like a maniac. Very quickly transitions from asphalt to dirt trail on a hillside area that brings back memories of bmx trails. I get to a top look out point and see 8-10 guys...



It was part of a nice, long lucid series though my notes are a bit messy and brief: OMG, WTF Nice Long Series of Mostly Lucid Dreaming in Brief, TOTY Success? - Car Without Engine - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## gab

> Car task partial success or success? I did the car one but I am not sure if it counts. I looked at the description again and like the very first time I read the description I noticed the "no tires" part. I reviewed the TOTY description several times since the first time to help me to do it right but I skipped right over the tire part somehow IWL and was focused on the part about checking under the hood and if there's an engine remove it, not giving the tires a second thought. I don't remember the car being absent of tires or anything details about the wheels, so this may not qualify. I haven't read other's car tasks so as to avoid their experiences influencing mine.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _relevant part_: 
> 
> 
> 
> ...after a while of that I say I need to do the TOTY, car one sounds good. I try to form a car inside the mall main way but it never becomes solid enough so I look toward an exit and see a whole street of cars parked parallel, not the typical big parking lot you'd see outside of a surburban mall. I see a maybe late 80's Honda that has seen better days but it was the first car I really focused on. I open hood just from front of car but do reach my finger in for the typical final release lever under hood and open hood, it stays open and I reach in and grab the whole engine block and all and rip it out easily like picking up an empty cardboard box. I think about breaking the window with my elbow but I am able to just open the door. I decide keys will be under the visor and yes one key on small key chain tab. I stick the key into the on position and start driving like a maniac. Very quickly transitions from asphalt to dirt trail on a hillside area that brings back memories of bmx trails. I get to a top look out point and see 8-10 guys...
> 
> ...



Mhm, removing the tires is part of the task. So I can't give you this one : (

I removed the engine same way you did, haha. Then peeled off the tires by lifting the car up with one hand and turning it as I went around. But I didn't find the key. I'll have to look under the visor next time. Thanks for the tip! Btw, making engine noise with my mouth didn't make the car go : (   Haha.

----------


## fogelbise

No worries Gab, I agree. After posting the above, I started searching through just the car tasks in the thread and I saw that this was already discussed. I think this will be easy to do again since I've already done most of it. I am thinking the wheels will rip off just as easy as the engine, on the ground or not, but I am impressed with how you did it. On making the car go, I just willed it forward. I have made my car fly the few times I have become lucid while in a car, so willing it forward seemed like a good way to get it moving. I did pull back on the wheel (like an airplane) when making my cars fly in the past, so perhaps a foot on the gas pedal will do all the convincing that the mind needs to get the car going for you.

----------


## fogelbise

This is the first year I am really going after TOTY other than one task a friend did in the past and I decided to try for fun. So with my limited experience with what seem a little more detailed tasks than the TOTMs, I wanted to play it safe and clarify a few points:

-----
Elephant-Ride an elephant through the jungle. There is a tough war going on and you have no other choice but to fight. Create havoc (from your Elephant.)

_If you are stampeding DC's and things in the jungle, is that the same thing as fighting, or does this task need some specific combat interaction?_

-----
Dolphin-Ride a dolphin through the ocean and visit Atlantis. Find a mermaid or triton and have fun with (in any ways you want…)

_Is any lost underwater city that you take to be "Atlantis" fine, or does it need to possess certain specifics to qualify? No specifics mentioned, so I am guessing not. And I think there are different myths/versions of Atlantis anyway._

-----
Car-Drive a car that has no tires and no engine (open the hood to check, if there is an engine, remove it.) If the car stars and gives an engine noise, it will be valid as long as you previously removed the engine and you neither summoned another one. It has to spawn on its own, or start without an engine at all.

_I take this to mean that it is okay if the car starts with engine noise but it isn't a requirement, the main point is to drive a car with no engine or tires - removing them once, if they are present. As long as the car drives, then it is assumed to have started and the "starting" of the car is not a factor. Basically making the last sentence read "It has to spawn on its own, or (go/drive/be driven) without an engine at all." Sound right?_

-----
Dragon-Fly a dragon from one castle to another. When you reach it, pulverize it. 

_Pulverize has a few meanings including "to defeat utterly" on one end of the spectrum to "reduce to fine particles" on the other end of the spectrum. I am guessing that reducing the castle to a pile of stones and material would be good enough and that we aren't looking for only fine sand remaining...is that right?_

----------


## gab

> This is the first year I am really going after TOTY other than one task a friend did in the past and I decided to try for fun. So with my limited experience with what seem a little more detailed tasks than the TOTMs, I wanted to play it safe and clarify a few points:
> 
> -----
> Elephant-Ride an elephant through the jungle. There is a tough war going on and you have no other choice but to fight. Create havoc (from your Elephant.)
> 
> _If you are stampeding DC's and things in the jungle, is that the same thing as fighting, or does this task need some specific combat interaction?_
> 
> -----
> Dolphin-Ride a dolphin through the ocean and visit Atlantis. Find a mermaid or triton and have fun with (in any ways you want…)
> ...



Fogelbise, I think until something is stated specifically or excluded specifically, then all the possible explanations would apply. 

So if it says pulverize, it could be any meaning of the word - leave no stone unturned, turn them into dust, defeat them, drop an asteroid on their heads...

Creating havoc - by anything you can - fight, stampede, drop some trees on them, break a water dam to flood them, yell at them real loud some scary things, haha...

Or the Atlantis - I think anything that will give you a feeling that you are in Atlantis would do. Any island or continent when you think to yourself "wow, this could be it" would do. I don't think we need to confirm by asking a DC what is that place, since DCs can be pretty stubborn and non-cooperative.

The tasks are not easy and they are long. So if we complete what's in the "spirit" of the task, I think it's a completion.

Like in the previous task, I was too hard on myself, when the task was "lift a car with your superstrength" but I lifted it just by thinking about lifting it. Later I thought, that could be a superstrength as well, so It should have counted. Unless it says "lift the car with your hands without any other help". 

I think, ultimately it's about having fun. And we can all read the attempts and *I invite everybody to chime in to help decide if the task is accepted or not.*

----------


## naturespirit

Completed Car task!


*Spoiler* for _relevant part_: 



Somewhere along the trip, I remember the TOTY and stop the car. I remove the engine and wheels, and it starts moving again.




car toty - lucid 2017 DJ 34 LD #43 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## fogelbise

I was thinking about the TOTY's again yesterday and got back to the car task this morning. BTW, thank you gab for the thorough clarifications!

Car task success


*Spoiler* for _relevant details_: 



What I do remember is realizing that I'm dreaming and I float up flying around a little bit thinking about looking for some of those girls that must have been part of the previous scene but then thinking how I wanted to get back to the car task of the year. I land and visuals have faded but I imagine and take the actions of opening a car door sitting down and turning the key and I'm apparently in a muscle car from the sound of the engine and I thought it would be fun to drive it around a little bit before doing the task. It obviously has a lot of power jolting around the dreamscape. 

Anyway I pull over and consider taking the engine and tires off of this car but I decided to go to a neighboring car that looks like an 80's model 4 door Toyota sedan. I reach down ripping each tire off as the car sits on the ground as planned. I then open up the hood ripping out the engine and then ripping out a few miscellaneous parts around the edges. I get in the car and turn the ignition "knowing" the key is already there and get a smaller engine sound (did not summon an engine), nothing like the muscle car before. I drive around a little bit on a dark windy path. The whole dreamscape is dark with shadowy figures as I drive with light shining dimly like headlights on a dark road but it looked a little different than typical headlights. I believe I lose lucidity in a false awakening.



DJ Entry: TOTY Success - Driving a Car With No Engine or Tires, 1st March 2017 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Verre

It's starting to look like I have a mental block against the sledding TOTY:


*Spoiler* for _At least I found snow this time!_: 



As I was falling asleep last night, at one point I became aware that I was just below the waking threshold and was able to take some control over the hypnagogic imagery. I wanted to try a TOTY and decided to attempt sledding again. I figured my problem last time was that I had gotten fixated on looking for a mountain to sled down... wouldn't it be more sensible to establish that I was on the mountain to start with? Then all I would have to do is go downhill. And find snow, of course.

I successfully turned the hypnagogic imagery into a scene of sliding down a mountain slope. Initially it felt more like imagining than dreaming, in part because I was not yet fully embodied in the scene, only seeing it in my mind's eye. But already it was manifesting some of the ornery characteristics of dream and resisting my attempts to imagine snow, so I was sliding over bare earth. I let the scene play along and pretty soon I started to feel physical sensations: the bumps along the ground (I thought wistfully how snow would smooth out the ride!) and the surprisingly realistic smack of low hanging leaves against my face as I passed under trees. I was on a round metal saucer sled, barely big enough to seat me, but by concentrating I could prevent it from spinning out of control (unlike the similar sled I have in WL!)

Before long it started to feel like a real dream with physical embodiment, but I was still lucid enough that I was not concerned when my sled went over a steep embankment and into freefall: I just applied some mental "brakes" and came down gently, landing in the yard of someone's farm. The farmer was there, so I realized this would be a perfect opportunity to coax some snow into existence.

"Can you believe the weather we're having?" I asked the farmer. "Such thick snow! Hey, where is the snow the deepest?" I tried to make my tone convincing, despite the fact that there was still no snow in sight. Apparently this worked, because the farmer pointed into the distance, and when sledded off in that direction, soon I was surrounded by snow everywhere!

I was back in the mountain forest, but there was a slight problem. I looked around and saw no way down but steep rocky cliffs, rather than slopes that looked suitable for sledding. I figured I should just pick a cliff and sled off it anyway, since freefalling posed no real danger. But at that moment, for no good reason, I felt a subtle pang of anxiety about completing the task, and this woke me up.

Dreams are a wonderful laboratory for discovering all the ways that our own minds can get in the way of our intentions!

----------


## AnotherDreamer

I did the dolphin one! (success)  ::D: 


*Spoiler* for _Dolphin_: 



I tried to change Bryan Cranston into a dolphin and his skin started bubbling and his body turned red, then he grew fins and turned into a sort of bubbly-skinned red dolphin. I jumped on top of him as the Bryan dolphin sped towards the bottom of the ocean.

We swam by a colossal, ancient, white sea creature and my Bryan dolphin friend swam into their mouth. Pearly white teeth closed behind us and a golden light erupted from the cracks in the creatures teeth. We swam out of their mouth and suddenly the red Bryan dolphin had turned into a killer whale. I didnt remember that they were still considered a dolphin until I woke up but I rolled with it because crazy shit was happening and I liked it.

I rode the orca to Atlantis and saw a friendly looking mermaid. I wanted to ask her questions but as she approached me, her hair puffed out, her teeth turned into fangs, and her eyes turned red. She lunged at me and started furiously gnawing at my arm. After several quick bites I threw her off me. Many more mermaids burst from the sand with puffs of black sand. I Heard a voice that suggested I should come back in another season when theyre less hungry. 



I moved time forward about 6 months and they were all nice and friendly again. I noticed that all of the muscle bound mermen were avoiding the ladies and so I asked them why they werent hanging out with any of the women. They told me that the guys all thought the girls were crazy and after asking around a bit I found out that all the mermen were very gay. I wanted to go talk to the mermaid ladies but I was a bit nervous since our last encounter was a bit scary, but I went over to one of them anyways. She looked uncomfortable and I asked her if she was gay like the guys were. She said, YES! Yes. Gay. Thats it. But I think that she just thought I wanted to have sex with her and she didnt want to be bothered by me. 




Hospital Stress Dream and Bryan Cranston is a Red Dolphin - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## obfusc8

The 7th and final one completed  :woohoo: 


*Spoiler* for _Saucer task relevant bit_: 



...A silver saucer swoops down and lands on the lawn. It is large enough to stand on, so I just jump on top and surf it. Controlling the saucer with my mind, I make us fly higher and higher through the skyscraper buildings around us, looking for empty sky. Then, up through the clouds, we emerge into space.

The blackness is filled with distant stars and a collection of larger planets. I fly towards one of the planets and surf down into the atmosphere.

Strange buildings formed from orange clay surround an open square. The ground is also a reddish-orange colour. Two humanoid looking women walk past. They don't look that weird - tattoos on the sides of their heads but still pretty. "Hey! I'm a human. From planet Earth!"
"No way!" She replies.
"Yeah true story! I come in peace too. Teach me something!"
"Um, like what?"
"Well, uh, what's your name? Tell me about yourself."
"My name is Blancmange" She replies.
*cough* (trying not to laugh) "Neat."
She then introduces her friend by singing a song. She explains that in their culture everyone has a song that describes them. It changes over time. The two alien women take me on a tour of their city which is all made from the same red-orange clay.

Blancmange continues singing her friend's song. The other woman looks very unhappy at her 'private' song being sung and taught to me.




Full dream in DJ Entry

----------


## gab

> The 7th and final one completed



so... beautiful : D

----------


## Lang

> The 7th and final one completed



Congrats!! obfusc8!  :smiley:

----------


## AnotherDreamer

I did the flying saucer and flying car tasks! (success)


*Spoiler* for _Flying Saucer (Failed Attempt)_: 



My front yard was what looked like a car junk yard. I walked around looking for a UFO and found one on a grassy hill that was overlooking a highway. It was a pretty tiny flying saucer, it kind of reminded me of the Rick & Morty one. I hopped inside and adjusted the seat, then made a glass bubble cover my head. I pressed a button and told it where I wanted to go and it started to fly at hyper speed. Then I woke up and couldn't fall back asleep.





*Spoiler* for _Flying Saucer (Success!)_: 



I walked outside and there was a really bright light in front of the house. A plump british woman in victorian garb and her two red-haired children shoved me out of the way as she made her way into my house with groceries. I love when random stuff like that happens. 

Unfortunately, she turned off the light and it was very dark outside again. I tried to make the sun rise and a few streaks of orange and red light spilled over the horizon before quickly disappearing. I thought to myself, "Oh well, I can do this!!!"

I ran down the street, hoping to find a flying saucer when, in the middle of a cul-de-sac, it dawned on me, there was probably one above me right then. O_O

I started to slowly float upwards. I looked up and there was an enormouse UFO above me, seriously, ENORMOUS, it looked like the mothership from independence day.

I was suddenly inside, there were dark, metallic corridors all around me. I stood by a window and started controlling the UFO. I made it fly super fast into space, through an asteroidfield, and then past numerous stars. It finally stopped at an orangish-yellow star with many gigantic rocks orbiting the star in a spiral pattern. There was a green-brown planet hidden among the rocks and I sent the flying saucer to land on it.

I was outside, my hands and face lying on brown soil, with green vegetation and strange looking plants all around me. I surveyed my surroundings, hoping to find an alien to talk to. A man, that looked very human, popped his head up from behind a mound. I had the feeling that he was either a farmer or a vagabond. He walked up to me. He appeared to have stumps for feet, but upon closer inspection I saw that he just walked on the tips of his toes, and he only had four toes on each foot as well! I said to him, "I come in peace! Please teach me yours ways!" He started pawing at some plants with his toes while he said in a strange accent that I could only describe as mix between accents from Louisiana and India, "Iron your food...iron your food is good it mix fats. It's CURRY!" I laughed really loudly, I don't know why but I thought that what he had just said was the most hilarious thing that I had heard in a dream in ages. I was scared that I would wake ~Dreamer~ up by accidentally laughing out loud and I intentionally woke myself up.





*Spoiler* for _Flying Car (Success!)_: 



I got out of bed again and walked outside to find a car to fly!
I found what appeared to be a car frame with no inner mechanical stuff, but it did still have wheels. I first tried to make the tires fly off, but they didn't even budge. So I tore the frame away from the wheels instead, leaving merely a car frame with bare axles. I jumped inside and made it start flying, but it still made a mysterious engine noise. I didn't fly anywhere cool with the car, I was actually struggling a bit to get any elevation but I still thought it was fun! I did a few flips in the air as the engineless car sputtered alone before waking up and writing down the dreams.




http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/anot...mon-tea-80552/

----------


## gab

> I did the flying saucer and flying car tasks! (success)
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Flying Saucer (Failed Attempt)_: 
> 
> 
> 
> My front yard was what looked like a car junk yard. I walked around looking for a UFO and found one on a grassy hill that was overlooking a highway. It was a pretty tiny flying saucer, it kind of reminded me of the Rick & Morty one. I hopped inside and adjusted the seat, then made a glass bubble cover my head. I pressed a button and told it where I wanted to go and it started to fly at hyper speed. Then I woke up and couldn't fall back asleep.
> 
> ...



Nice!

UFO is a pass, but the car was suppose to be driven, after checking the engine and taking it out and ripping the wheels off.

Still, awesome lucids, congrats!

----------


## gab

Wooo, my first ever TOTY!

*7. Drive a car (rip out engine and wheels) - success - TOTY*




> I remember another TOTM (actually a TOTY but I don't know that). And I feel the urgency as I feel like I may be waking up.
> 
> I actually remember this task when I see a huge, old type, german car with no top parked by the sidewalk. It's matte black with some gothic looking style. It's a bit menacing.
> 
> I open the hood and it's empty, so I open another and another. Seems like the hoods are layered, haha. But there is no engine in any of the compartments.
> 
> I walk around to the other side and look at the wheels. They are huge, rugged, black, dirty and warn out from heavy use. I KNOW it's easy to rip them off, so I grab one and pull it off. It comes off right away. I move to the next one and do the same. The belly of a car is dirty from many roads it traveled. I see something that looks like another wheel deep under the car. But I dismiss it knowing that it doesn't belong there, it's just my subC messing with me. Besides, I didn't want to get dirty climbing under to get it. As I think that, I don't see it any more.
> 
> The car is full of people all dressed in clothes from era of the car. I'm thinking pre-WWII, Germany. First and I think second row is taken, so I sit in the second or third. I will make it work, even if I'm not behind the wheel.
> ...

----------


## AnotherDreamer

Congrats gab!

Just for clarification though, flying isn't considered driving, even if it's just hovering slightly above the ground? The car base needs to be scraping across the ground?

----------


## gab

> Congrats gab!
> 
> Just for clarification though, flying isn't considered driving, even if it's just hovering slightly above the ground? The car base needs to be scraping across the ground?



Oh, I see what you mean. Since no wheels... haha. I didn't consider that. I will ask the others to chime in, it may be a success. It just seemed to me a bit too far removed from the task description. I will link your post and this one in TOTM Off topic and ask others to give opinion.

I double checked the task, and now I know why I never thought of it as flying. It says no tires, not no wheels. I know I say in mine "wheels" but what I meant was "tires", that were black and dirty and worn from heavy use. I think that was in my first attempt as well.

Let's see what others say. http://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mont...ml#post2214196

----------


## woblybil

> Oh, I see what you mean. Since no wheels... haha. I didn't consider that. I will ask the others to chime in, it may be a success. It just seemed to me a bit too far removed from the task description. I will link your post and this one in TOTM Off topic and ask others to give opinion.
> 
> I double checked the task, and now I know why I never thought of it as flying. It says no tires, not no wheels. I know I say in mine "wheels" but what I meant was "tires", that were black and dirty and worn from heavy use. I think that was in my first attempt as well.
> 
> Let's see what others say. http://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mont...ml#post2214196



I would give her a yes  :smiley: 
She did it lucid and as a task..As far as it flying goes, I don't think we're that trivial, Most of my cars fly in dreams anyways and mostly without a road , some made  by a six year old from orange crates and used nails.. I would give it to her ..

----------


## AnotherDreamer

I think I did the plane task, maybe? I'm not sure though! What do you guys think?  :smiley: 


*Spoiler* for _Plane Task_: 



I saw a tiny airplane flying towards me with a strange, miniature alien-like creature inside. I jumped on the plane and threw him out of there. 
I then stretched the plane out with my hands until it was a comfortable size. I also added better steering and a dial that I had hoped would make me fly faster. I turned it and it made snow start to fall all around me. A mist also began to rise from the ground. I was now in my childhood neighbourhood. I noticed a medium-sized bonsai tree in front of me that was slowly floating upwards. It was emitting this beautiful, soft, warm-coloured light. I added another button to the plane that I was sure would make me go faster if I pushed it. Sure enough, the plane really took off the second I pushed on it. I tried to imagine going through a time breach as I flew upward through a heavy set of clouds. 

When I finally came out the other side, I was awestruck by a magnificent, floating city that was basked in warm light. It looked very much like the city from bioshock:infinite.



These carts on floating tracks kept going past me and I had to keep dodging them by doing flips and barrel rolls with the plane. I got too excited and woke up.




Tsunami, Floating City, and a Creepy Dog - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## gab

> I think I did the plane task, maybe? I'm not sure though! What do you guys think?



Sounds like the clouds were the time breach, so it's a yes. And wobly says yes to the car dream too, so that's 5 stars, ey? Congrats!

----------


## gab

And one more doubly from me.

Dolphin-Ride a dolphin through the ocean and visit Atlantis. Find a mermaid or triton and have fun with (in any ways you want...) - fail





> 4. Ride a dolphin to Atlantis and have fun with merfolk - TOTY - fail
> I finally come to seashore. But the water is not of the blue color that I love. So I walk a bit to find it. I look for dolphins and I see something stirring the water and some sea creature is poking out. I assume it's a dolphin and I jump in. To be sure though, I figure I should summon one. I call "here, dolphin dolphin" and one looking just like the other one shows up.
> 
> I tell them to take me to Atlantis, k? I jump on and off we go. They go under the water but it's very murky and I can't see almost anything. I tell them to swim on the surface. But it's not better here either. I think I'm losing my vision here. We go under water again and there is a normal city. I'm kinda disappointed because I want to see corals and sea life.
> 
> Suddenly we are walking through some city, dolphin next to me on his tail fin. I understand that land is in our way and we have to get through it to water again. We come to water again and swim some more. Now it's nighttime. I lose it somewhere here and I find myself looking for sex again. (Next time I have to "see" and island of Atlantis in near distance and that's where we will need to go)



http://www.dreamviews.com/dreamviews...attempt-80621/
Link will go live on 1st, since it has some April TOTM in it as well.

----------


## Lang

> I think I did the plane task, maybe? I'm not sure though! What do you guys think? 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Plane Task_: 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a tiny airplane flying towards me with a strange, miniature alien-like creature inside. I jumped on the plane and threw him out of there. 
> I then stretched the plane out with my hands until it was a comfortable size. I also added better steering and a dial that I had hoped would make me fly faster. I turned it and it made snow start to fall all around me. A mist also began to rise from the ground. I was now in my childhood neighbourhood. I noticed a medium-sized bonsai tree in front of me that was slowly floating upwards. It was emitting this beautiful, soft, warm-coloured light. I added another button to the plane that I was sure would make me go faster if I pushed it. Sure enough, the plane really took off the second I pushed on it. I tried to imagine going through a time breach as I flew upward through a heavy set of clouds. 
> ...



Everyone!! Congrats!

----------


## AnotherDreamer

> Sounds like the clouds were the time breach, so it's a yes. And wobly says yes to the car dream too, so that's 5 stars, ey? Congrats!



4 Stars!  :Cheeky: 

I still have to do the dragon, elephant, and sled ones. Thanks gab!

----------


## JonBingus

Let's do this.

----------


## woblybil

4/10  Completed TOTY Car without wheels task.
7:00am I went back to bed at 5:30 thinking about the car with no wheels task and trying to imagine a car with no wheels, I wound up at a car lot talking to the salesman about it. I wondered if it was real but looking at my web feet with long claws I guessed it was a dream..
"Yay, Lucid dream again" He showed me the oldest car on the lot, An old maybe 1946 Austin about the size of a sheet of plywood, Black and it had wheels but they were laying flat on the ground sideways. I started to laugh then told him the old Austin ditty..

A man came  from Boston.
Bought himself an Austin.
The man was tall, The car was small.
His feet hung out and he lost them. 

Anyways, The wheels would never do so I kicked them away and it dropped on the ground. Then I didn't like black so I turned to tell him and when I looked again it was rust colored (perfect).
There was no engine, The dealer said he had sold the engine so I folded myself inside on a seat with springs sticking out and my feet under the hood where the engine belonged (not bad for an Austin) and turned the key,(Nothing) Then I found a button that said start and pushed it (Nothing) Just for fun I stepped on the gas and away we went but only in the lot because I didn't have a license! It changed shape several times while I buzzed around the lot and when I got out it looked like a rusty igloo, I said "Thank you" to the salesman and woke up wondering and it was exactly 80 minutes since I went back to bed..

4/10              Time tunnel fail
5:30am I was wondering if this was a dream all the while during a med flight to Pittsburgh in a type airplane I had never flown and started thinking about the time tunnel task but after I landed I went straight to Rita's bar, I was hot and tired and Rita said to "Go in back and take  bath in my tub" I got in the tub and Wendy the barmaid came in to help me, She helped me by taking off her clothes and getting in the tub with me! where she washed kissing and helping me with soapy hands, She dried me off with a towel and I went back to the bar while she cleaned up the mess..Rita said "Its closing time, come home with me"..We sat drinking something and she got so excited she fell off the stool she was on and I caught her with a hand right up her dress but her invalid husband had a seizure right then so she went to help him and I woke up..

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/woblybil/

----------


## woblybil

Completed TOTY "Fly a plane and before you reach the destination, a time breach opens in front of you, fly through it. Where does it take you?"

Time for another star..
           I Finally-Finally flew that airplane thru a time breach..

And yet another POW escape!
 4/16
3:30pm I was in a prison camp with about 25 other POW's and was being interrogated by a WWII Japanese officer in a room with a pool table, He theatened to shoot me and pulled out his gun and I said "Go ahead and shoot you dumb shit,This is a dream so you can't hurt me and you can't shoot that straight anyways" He fired two shots at me missing both times then threw the gun at me which I grabbed and blew three holes thru his liver...I took his shirt and his keys and let the other POW's out and said "Follow me quietly" I had seen where they were using an old heavy twin for supplies at an airfield nearby and we sneaked thru the jungle to it but there were too many guys so I said, "Very quietly, Unlatch the seats and set them out and set on the floor to save weight, and remove the door too"
I was looking around the panel for something familiar, everthing was in Japanese but red is red so I hit a red breaker for the master and things started waking up. I started the engines and as soon as they caught I jammed the throttles wide open and took off across the field the way it was pointed at the time, We were in the air quick enough but then some WW II fighter planes showed up trying to shoot us down and I thought, "If ever I needed a time breach I need it NOW " And there it was, Just like "The Time Tunnel" in the movies and with fighters chasing me I flew right in and the fighters got lost in time I figured, Anyways, I expected something like a starfield on the other side but what I got looked just like jungle where we had left but maybe in another time, This was when I turned to tell the guys we made it and noticed that more than half of them were now girls and there was a sort of orgy going on on the floor of the airplane with some falling out of the missing door, A half dressed girl came up and wrapped around me and we flopped on the floor and I completely forgot about flying anymore until I woke up and remembered the dream  ::yddd:: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/dreamviews...ar-2017-80820/

2 more POW dreams there too http://www.dreamviews.com/dreamviews...escapes-80821/

----------


## Sensei

Woah, been away for a while.  :tongue2:  Did the Dolphin TOTY.
http://www.dreamviews.com/dreamviews...in-toty-80942/

[SPOILER]
I am laying in bed... WILD TIME! I jump out of my body/roof and into the sky. I fly up about 200 meters. I jump to the other side of the mountain and towards the ocean. I get slammed by a force field. Haha, I really need to write down the new rules to Zödra. I get tackled by 夢の先生. Forgot about him too. 
I know now what he is thinking pretty well by now. He points to the ocean. I grab his hand and he throws me there. Doesn't count as breaking the speed limit if it isn't my own power. It also doesn't count as fighting because there is no injuries, so a little work around. I land in the ocean and start swim flying down. A Dolphin swims next to me with a harness and everything (I was planning that). I mount him and start swimming down. Just like in Episode 1, I go over a cliff in the ocean and there is a shining city. I start spiraling towards the city and get thrown off of my mount. There are mer-people everywhere. I Look for Triton and he is at the top of the city. I float towards him and he catches my eye. He smiles and starts swimming away. I chase after him and just barely touch his shoulder. My fly speed underwater is not really fare for chasing him down, and I am not really enjoying it much since it is not even like I am underwater. I change the feelings real fast so I feel like I am underwater. I then suck in the water, expecting the water to fill my lungs instead of the air that it felt like I had been breathing before. Water sucks in, but no burning sensation like usual, more like a cooling sensation. I then switch my legs into more of fin legs (like HP) and start swimming away from Triton, the water weight is really heavy, but I can still move well. He catches me after a bit. I swim around a little looking at the city. It is very beautiful. Then I wake up (run out of time for WILD)
[/SPOILER]

----------


## Sensei

Dragon task done

http://www.dreamviews.com/dreamviews...on-task-81038/


*Spoiler* for _Dragon Task_: 



I am laying in bed. Time to leave. I jump on my bed a little, doing back flips until the dream hardens. I then jump through the roof. Bounce off of a cloud toward Heijo Palace remains. I didn't realize that this isn't called a castle by Japanese, but I think it still counts. 


I am planning on jumping up to the top the castle where my own Dragon will be at, but as I land on the grounds, I see that the dragon is much bigger than last time I saw him. I still don't have a name for him. 
"You left me!" He screams. He is still blue, but more shinny than before. all of his scales are extended with long clear crystals, probably a normal part of his life. Still young, just a big freaking dragon tho. 
"I didn't have enough ability before to take care of you." I reply, flying towards his face "I knew you would be strong enough to handle yourself. You aren't my pet. You are part of this world."

I jump onto his back. Flying through the sky toward Osaka. I create a vortex inside a cloud ahead, teleporting us to a copy of the real world and out of Zödra. Over the mountain. I head towards Osaka Castle. 

He sets the bottom ablaze and continues to spread the fire all around the base. I motion for him to back up and create a quick barrier around the castle, then I create another one around a much bigger area, forcing all of the oxygen from the bigger one directly towards the flame, causing the entire castle to burst into flames even more. Then the oxygen ran out and there was just a heap of ash on the rocks. I use the barrier and incinerate the inside, the molecules all losing their connections to each other and no two connected atoms inside after it is done.

----------


## Verre

Completed the sled ride this morning (finally!) Full dream here: Sled Ride 

There is a lot of extraneous detail in my write-up, but here is the section specifically relevant to the completion of the task: 





> I remembered the last few times I had attempted the sled task, and how I had overcomplicated it to the point where I kept waking up before I could finish. This time I decided I'd better just get it done, even if my solutions weren't elegant. So instead of going to the trouble of finding or manifesting the necessary sled and mountaintop, I just asserted these conditions into existence. I'm on a sled, riding down a mountain. As is typical when I "brute force" things in dream, initially it felt like a fiction, but soon I began to feel plausible sensations of sitting on a sled and sliding down the snowy slope. It was far from my best work, but it sufficed.
> 
> I was sufficiently familiar with the task that before I had even intended it, my sled slipped through an irregular opening like the mouth of a cave, into a wide dark space. But then I wondered if this was good enough—I hadn't read the terms of the task in ages. Would a cave suffice, or did it have to be a proper hole through the surface of the earth? I couldn't remember, so I decided to play it safe and conjured a perfectly round hole, like the sort of thing you might see in a cartoon, just in front of me on the lower floor of the cave. My sled and I slipped right through, and at this point my interest perked up, because I didn't know what to expect, and had not planned or intended anything past this point.
> 
> It was dark down here, and I had no sense of the borders of the space, yet I could see the details nearest me perfectly well in the nonlight of dream. The place felt public and even familiar—familiar as a type rather than a specific location—but I can't think of how to relate it to anything in WL. A "town square" might be the closest analogue, but of course in WL town squares don't tend to be in enormous caverns underground.

----------


## fogelbise

I completed the elephant task. It was so much fun and ended with a beautiful view that almost brought me to tears.


*Spoiler* for _lucid part in blue, task relevant part in bold_: 



"I wonder what you would call me?" and she just smiles. I was thinking something like Uncle or Brother and it looks like she was thinking boyfriend. Anyway we go into the school and it transitions to looking more like a hospital and more than a few horror scenes with injuries etc but I don't seem to be bothered by it. I'm mainly concerned with where she went and I ask one of the people we're with and they said that they think she walked down that way, so I walked down the hall with all of these open bays with patients in them and I must have realized how crazy this was or my lucidity just came to me and I realize that none of this matters, I am dreaming, and I just start dancing there in the hospital to the song of the summer "standing in the bright lights" whatever the name of the song is. At some point it transitions to a classic rock song from maybe the 70s. One of those pop rock songs. After a bit of dancing I think about the task of the year and try the same thing I tried before and this time it works! *I basically say "that sounds like an elephant" and sure enough I start hearing the sound of an elephant, it's bugle cry and stampeding feet and it hasn't fully materialized last yet but I can hear it more and more and the hospital scene around me has turned gray and I see a flash of gray and I jump up floating up in the air and land on what I take to be the elephant until it materializes and I go riding off in what now is an open plains area and I say there is the jungle up ahead and shortly after I'm stampeding through a jungle on the back of this elephant. I remember how the task mentioned what sounded like a bit of a violent romp through the jungle and I didn't think that would be my kind of thing but it was quite a bit of fun especially knowing that none of this is real, no one's really being hurt. I now intentionally seek to trample villagers and small huts on my path through the jungle and I succeed in doing so but the joy was really in just the brisk gallop through the jungle. I get to this ridgeline and I'm looking down over this beautiful valley where the jungle starts to clear and I am taken by how clear and vivid and beautiful all of this is, much like I was taken by the extreme vividness of what I took to be HHs when I was first going back to sleep after short wbtb. In hindsight I think I was already dreaming at that "HH" point, probably NREM and then nothing before the REM started. By the beginning of REM my awareness wasn't there but it came back to me towards the end maybe 5 minutes before waking. Anyway back to the Jungle scene: I'm almost in tears at the beauty and completeness of the scene below me  and I consider making myself wake up to  recall everything  fully.*  I don't remember making the decision to wake up  but I wake up shortly after, whatever the reason. The strong set of grassy sea practices during wake back to bed, even if wake back to bed is short like in this case, seems to be a very effective for producing strong lucidity.



TOTY Success - Rampage on an Elephant, Very Beautiful View - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## fogelbise

I completed the sled task, relevant part in bold:


*Spoiler* for _The lucid_: 



I go back to sleep fairly quickly so once again I have an NLD before brief wakefulness and then DEILD entry with eye clench (to confirm strength of vibrations) then visualization to try to influence scene. Seems NREM visuals...an extended period of flying through odd visions mostly like space-scapes, not that different from those on Twin Peaks The Return episode 8 which was mostly trippy visions. There were voices; I couldn't make out what they were saying. Towards end my mind recalled some of the creepiness of Twin Peaks from last night and the little bit of schema poisoning teased and then dumped in a DV thread recently (I just remembered after seeing a cheetah on TV IWL that among the last ethereal scenes included panther eyes in the dark) but I handled all of the creepiness well with a sense of my own power much like facing creepy spaces IWL. Weird scenes blur out, as part of my subconscious solution I'm guessing. Then exploring some darkish rooms and halls with DC's. 

*I want to do another TOTY so I spin while imagining a snow covered mountain for the sled task. I find myself in the snow at the top of a mountain with snow blowing and not giving me much to look at. I form my sled with my hands motioning the outline of a small one man sled. I get on and I go down at a medium speed. As I approach the bottom I imagine the earth opening up and I go down further which leads to calm endless ocean that I float above for a bit. 

I want to do this again and see if I can make it more interesting by going down faster and I'll make it notably cold while I'm at it. I spin again and imagine being back at the top and feeling the cold and it works again. I notice the cold air and this time I just assume the sled is already in my hands and I hop on it in mid-air while aiming down hill. This time it feels fast, out of control and much more thrilling. I still didn't try to influence what I got at the bottom but after having the ground at the bottom open up it leads me to something different this time. It leads to shallow stream with lots of pebbles visible through the clear water that I float just above following the stream. Water both times interestingly, though vastly different bodies of water. 

After flying a bit I find myself indoors. I explore.*
*Spoiler* for _sexual content_: 



I get some bj's and also I am back to intercourse this time, in a hallway. Going around looking for sexy DC's. One group sitting around a table and I choose one for a bj.


 I wake after a good amount of fun.


http://www.dreamviews.com/dreamviews...epeated-81633/

----------


## fogelbise

As you may notice, I put some focus into getting back to these tasks. I completed the saucer task:


*Spoiler* for _Saucer task_: 



This is a DEILD where the dream forms outdoors with not much around. I think about the alien task of the year. I confidently know the flying saucer is up ahead. I see it by a rock formation. The ship is somewhat oval shaped with rigid panels. I enter and sit and there are lighted controls above me that I press to get the ship moving. I explain to my copilot who is already inside what I'll say when we get to the planet as my way of reminding myself the points of the task. It is not long before we arrive. We stop and I get out of the ship. This alien planet is not very interesting. Its dark, I'm on ridge at a ranch-like setting with less around, overlooking a bland desert city somewhat lit up in the distance, below and well out from the ridge. The aliens are seemingly formless. I'm making out only a watery shimmer in the space I assume they occupy. I hold up peace fingers and say my line "I come in peace and I want to learn your ways" and then I ask them to teach me something…I am led to a small garden, up ahead near some possible living structure, growing something like vegetables and they telepathically tell me "food and family (are what it's all about)." I think more about their appearance as the scene fades and I get an image of a black draped and black crepe-faced or masked figure. The craft was quite cool but the planet was not very exciting. I should have let my mind run wild with all of the exciting possibilities for where I would land, which might have produced something more spectacular.


TOTY Success - Saucer - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Damn fogelbrise, you have a run here. Didn't know you are so good at this stuff, don't seem to have to many try and errors. 

You seem to incubate most part of the dream beforehand?

----------


## fogelbise

^I feel like I'm in a good place with my practice right now but that is usually when I start coasting too much and have a dry spell, so I must stay diligent to keep good streaks going. I did have some failed attempts that I haven't posted though. My favorite mode of dream control is "knowing" something until it "becomes." 

Yes, I do incubate and rehearse tasks in many cases, which is very helpful.

I'll have to put some more thought into the best ways for me to achieve the dragon and dolphin tasks.

----------


## Lang

Awesome!! Keep up the great work, everyone!  ::D:

----------


## naturespirit

I completed the Atlantis task!


*Spoiler* for _relevant part_: 



I descend to Atlantis with a dolphin' assistance. 
In the air bubble, I land in a strip shopping center next to a road. The shops are all a hospital or doctor center. Thousands of people dressed on blue are swarming in and out, and I feel terrified. I run to the left and right, only to be confronted by more. I did not feel like a medical check up, so I retreat to a Juice Bar. 
There is a large queue and I am unsure what to order. 
While I am waiting I have some fun... 




Atlantis - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Gedackt

Task of the Year - Plane - Success 


*Spoiler* for _dream_: 



 I remember the Task of the Years, and I run down the hall to beat up the pilots and fly it myself for a while until we go through the time warp and stop in a futuristic tunnel like place where the plane becomes a train again. 

I am in a new city. I exit the plane, fly above the city and watch the sunrise. It is daytime now, and I can tell that this is a futuristic dystopian city of extreme order and control by the layout of the buildings and the bizarre architecture. 




Didn't even intend that night to get this one complete, it just sort of happened! This happened on the 10th of October.

----------


## gab

only 6 to go, haha.

Happy dreams!

----------


## spellbee2

2017 is now complete. Prepare for your next challenge: http://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mont...ar-2018-a.html

----------

